# Favorite Field Watch



## jsg22

I'm thinning out my herd in a pretty big way, so this will come off as somewhat counter intuitive. I don't have a single field watch in my collection. I've come close to buying a Khaki a few times, but never. Same with the Tudor Ranger. I think when I clear out some watches, a field watch will be the first thing I start to look for. 

What would your recommendations be for a good field watch under $1k? Something with a bit of character and history behind it would be cool, but not required. 40mm-ish would be fine. Plan would be to wear it. Wear it and wear it. Not baby it. Would be cool to have another watch that develops it's own "patina" from use that I could one day hand down to my son.

Forgive me if this isn't the best forum to post this in.


----------



## Carl.1

To wear with a bit of history to it? Smiths Timefactors PRS29 a or b 36 or 39 mm. Built for the job, NATO stock number so approved for the job too.








I love mine, the b.


----------



## jsg22

Carl.1 said:


> To wear with a bit of history to it? Smiths Timefactors PRS29 a or b 36 or 39 mm. Built for the job, NATO stock number so approved for the job too.
> View attachment 13665295
> 
> 
> I love mine, the b.


This is exactly why I started this topic. Nice. I had forgotten about these. The 39mm is definitely on my list now.


----------



## nemorior

Archimede Outdoor is always a good option. Many different colors, hardened steel case, available on strap and bracelet.


----------



## jsg22

Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

40MM
Sapphire
Diver 200M
Tritium


----------



## watchcrank_tx

MitchCumsteen said:


> 40MM
> Sapphire
> Diver 200M
> Tritium


I like it. What is it?


----------



## MitchCumsteen

watchcrank said:


> I like it. What is it?


http://www.militarywatchshop.co.uk/watches/h3-gws-g10/gws-g10-pro-diver/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

MitchCumsteen said:


> H3 GWS G10 Pro Diver Military Watch - Direct from militarywatchshop.co.uk


Thank you. |>


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Narc'd

The Smiths PRS-29 would be on my list. The 36mm is right on size for the period when issued, at 36mm. Some might consider it too small but personally I'd like that size.









Moving away from their hand wound model, the PRS-37 has a quartz movement that ticks 4 times per second.


----------



## arogle1stus

My fave Field watch is the Citizen Model 1410. No pics Im no photographer.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

jsg22 said:


> This is exactly why I started this topic. Nice. I had forgotten about these. The 39mm is definitely on my list now.


FYI, the 39mm is no longer available new from Time Factors, only their new 36mm series (PRS-29A & PRS-29AM): Smiths PRS-29 Timefactors


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

jsg22 said:


> I'm thinning out my herd in a pretty big way, so this will come off as somewhat counter intuitive. I don't have a single field watch in my collection. I've come close to buying a Khaki a few times, but never. Same with the Tudor Ranger. I think when I clear out some watches, a field watch will be the first thing I start to look for.
> 
> What would your recommendations be for a good field watch under $1k? Something with a bit of character and history behind it would be cool, but not required. 40mm-ish would be fine. Plan would be to wear it. Wear it and wear it. Not baby it. Would be cool to have another watch that develops it's own "patina" from use that I could one day hand down to my son.
> 
> Forgive me if this isn't the best forum to post this in.


Not exactly a field watch (more flieger-ish), & may be too durable to show much wear & tear, but the Damasko DS30 may fit the bill at the top end of your budget.

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Damasko-DS30

https://www.damasko-watches.com/en/models/three-hand-models/flat-three-hand-sporty-models/1/ds30

Another German contender within your budget would be the Archimede Outdoor Protect line mentioned by nemorior:

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Archimede-Outdoor-UA8239S-A2.1-H

https://www.archimede-watches.com/watches/automatic-outdoor/outdoor-39-protect.html


----------



## ofted42

Ended up selling it, but I loved the Aevig Corvid I had. Very simple, interesting face, great lume, and lightweight. Perfect field watch, just had too many others.


----------



## kwcross

My favorites are the Hamilton Field Mechanical and the Merci LMM-01:

Hamilton:





Merci:


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Great topic! So, I only collect field/military watches, and a few of my favorites are the Monta Triumph, the Hamilton Khaki Field, and the Seiko Alpinist. If you can splurge a bit more, go for a Weiss or a Tudor Ranger. Also check out the Smiths Everest.

Good luck, and keep us posted on what you get!


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Great topic! So, I only collect field/military watches, and a few of my favorites are the Monta Triumph, the Hamilton Khaki Field, and the Seiko Alpinist. If you can splurge a bit more, go for a Weiss or a Tudor Ranger. Also check out the Smiths Everest.

Good luck, and keep us posted on what you get!


----------



## Quartersawn

Maybe a bit small at 38mm but I like it, the hand wind 2801 is nice and reasonably accurate.


----------



## ententecordiale

I am rather tempted by the Momentum Smokejumper 44 - a titanium quartz watch that bears a suspicious resemblance to the black PVD Hamilton Khaki Field but at a quarter of the cost (and it actually pulls off the look better imho, with a day-date window and no partially obscured 3 o'clock marker or tacky 'Titanium' label on the case).









And here is the Hamilton it is *ahem* inspired by:


----------



## rmeron

Give Bertucci a look. They make many different models for field.


----------



## em_er_zet

If you plan to not baby a watch, this is your perfect watch: Seiko SNZG15. It has a nice fit with 42mm but short lug.









Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg22

Some great choices so far. Right now I'm zeroing in on the Smiths PRS-29A. Possibly the no date Khaki mechanical. Maybe even a Revue Sport 50, but those seem hard to find too. As I've started browsing I've decided on a few more things to add to my criteria. 1. Must be a hand winder. No autos or quartz. I love them and only have one left in my collection (moon watch). I'm fine with a smaller case size if it's historically accurate, but wouldn't want to go smaller than 36mm. Lowering budget to $600 or under. That narrows it down quite a bit. Also looked at the Stowa Partitio, but that may be a bit more than I want to spend unless I can find one used. 

I think at this point the closest thing I have to a field watch is my Bathys 100 Fathoms which is really a semi-diver, so this is more than an itch at this point. Thrill of the chase!


----------



## Brucy

Second the smiths... any of them, like my Hammie too 










And my hack


----------



## jsg22

Quick update. As fate would have it, a PRS-29B showed up on eBay last night. Made a quick offer and won it. 39mm would probably fit me better than 36mm even though it's not as historically accurate. I haven't seen many of these go up for sale so I had to go for it. 

Thanks for your great suggestions as I wouldn't have naturally started eyeballing the Timefactors watches. Wouldn't mind seeing more suggestions down the road as I think I've developed a case of one field watch isn't enough!


----------



## biggymo6

Brucy said:


> Second the smiths... any of them, like my Hammie too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my hack


Awesome Bulova!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## The watch knob

I have a TF PRS-29A and love it - I think the lume on it is underrated. It survived a drop to a tile floor and came out only with a slightly bent crown - actually kind of cool and "worn looking." I'll fix it at my first service, but accuracy is still good.

I sold my Aevig Corvid a while back due to it being too thick for a field watch (in my opinion).

Great thread, though!


----------



## Sinith K G

Analogue Jeweled Watches & Instruments (Ajwain) with a 0231 hand-wind movement.


----------



## Soo Fuego

I really like my Seiko SNZH's with flat sapphire crystals. Inexpensive, reliable, accurate, you can hack the non hacking movement and they have bright lume. I also adore my Orient Defender, but it it lack some was to hack. I can buy an aftermarket sapphire if I wanted to but I feel Orient may release an updated version so naw.


----------



## dt75

em_er_zet said:


> If you plan to not baby a watch, this is your perfect watch: Seiko SNZG15. It has a nice fit with 42mm but short lug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


The lume on my J model is pretty much the best of my watches and makes it a keeper for me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 71 TRUCK

Just picked up a Tudor Ranger a little over two weeks ago. I put a Hirsch Liberty strap on it last week. So far I am very happy with it.


----------



## 71 TRUCK

Double post by accident.


----------



## djdust12

Yes, I would like to purchase every field watch in this thread please! 
I love my Hamilton Khaki


----------



## NoHoMan

yankeexpress said:


>


Oh man, that Hamilton with the coin edge fixed bezel. I'd be tempted if they made that in a 38-39mm.


----------



## NoHoMan

kwcross said:


> My favorites are the Hamilton Field Mechanical and the Merci LMM-01


Oh man. How do you like the Merci mechanical? These caught my eye, although I tend to want one of their quartz offerings in mechanical...


----------



## NoHoMan

ofted42 said:


> Ended up selling it, but I loved the Aevig Corvid I had. Very simple, interesting face, great lume, and lightweight. Perfect field watch, just had too many others.
> 
> View attachment 13693361


My gosh - that Aevig. I need to check them out. Sounds like at 40mm and all dial, it might be a tad large for my skinny wrist. But this style is so great. I'm heading there now to browse.


----------



## tommy_boy

The JR Highlands: Very legible, strong lume, not ordinary:


----------



## NoHoMan

ententecordiale said:


> And here is the Hamilton it is *ahem* inspired by:
> 
> View attachment 13699949


Hamilton didn't quite pull it off on that enlarged size, but the 39mm variant has great dial layout. Their polished syringe hands beat blackout when you really need to tell time at a quick glance. And Hamilton's stepped/angled dial is a real treat. Although I've grown a tad bored with my Khaki Auto 39, I can't quite find anything at that size with as much detail and though, in that price range...


----------



## NoHoMan

71 TRUCK said:


> Just picked up a Tudor Ranger a little over two weeks ago. I put a Hirsch Liberty strap on it last week. So far I am very happy with it.
> View attachment 13720495


I'd be on that Tudor Ranger if it was under 40mm. Just couldn't pull it off at that 'modern' size. A bit bummed because I'm ready to step up...


----------



## 71 TRUCK

NoHoMan said:


> I'd be on that Tudor Ranger if it was under 40mm. Just couldn't pull it off at that 'modern' size. A bit bummed because I'm ready to step up...


Normally I wear a 45.5mm Omega Seamaster Chronograph. 
This is a big change from what I am normally used to. 
So far I am liking the feel of a watch that is not as big but also not as heavy.
I was looking for a pilot watch while on my last cruise. After seeing this I thought it would fit the look I was looking for. 
It was on a steel bracelet however when I got home I ordered a Hirsch leather strap. 
After I put the leather strap on it I was liking it even more.
If you have not had a chance to try one on, try it. It is 41mm so it might look good on your wrist.


----------



## Brucy

71 TRUCK said:


> Just picked up a Tudor Ranger a little over two weeks ago. I put a Hirsch Liberty strap on it last week. So far I am very happy with it.
> View attachment 13720495


Mine says hi!










Was thinking of the hirsch also... have the bund but it is too small for my wrists. I do like the bracelet, very comfortable but I'll probably end up with a honey coloured strap I think


----------



## Iron swan

I think the Smiths Prs-29a is probably the best looking field watch I’ve seen, at any price.


----------



## jsg22

71 TRUCK said:


> Just picked up a Tudor Ranger a little over two weeks ago. I put a Hirsch Liberty strap on it last week. So far I am very happy with it.
> View attachment 13720495


I have almost pulled the trigger on the Ranger more times than I can count. Have a feeling I'll get one at some point.


----------



## jsg22

Iron swan said:


> I think the Smiths Prs-29a is probably the best looking field watch I've seen, at any price.


My PRS-29b got here a few days ago. I know there are slight differences between it and the 29a, but it's as good as advertised. Solid, simple and low profile. Plus I love hand winders. Don't think I'll be releasing this one. Perfect size as well. I don't think the 29a would look as good on my 7.5" wrist.

I'll grab some pictures soon since I started this thread with the idea of finding my perfect field watch.


----------



## jsg22

Here is the Smiths PRS-29b in action.


----------



## 71 TRUCK

jsg22 said:


> I have almost pulled the trigger on the Ranger more times than I can count. Have a feeling I'll get one at some point.


At the time I was not even looking at or thinking of the Tudor. 
I was looking for a pilot style watch. 
I looked at Hamilton,Laco,Stowa and Alpina. I found an Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic I liked and almost purchased it.
That afternoon my wife and I visited a watch shop run by someone we know. 
I told him what type of watch I was looking for and he showed me the Tudor Ranger.
He said it is not quite a pilots watch however it did have feature's I liked.
He had on on a leather strap however it was damaged so I bought it on the stainless steel bracelet. When I got home I ordered a Hirsch leather strap to put on it.
So far I have been wearing it for around three weeks and am very happy.


----------



## RussMurray

Have you checked out The Weiss Watch Company? They're American made, except for the ETA movements which Cameron Weiss modifies to his specifications. I bought the 38mm Standard Field watch from them. It's a hand-winder and I love it.


----------



## RussMurray

Have you checked out The Weiss Watch Company? They're American made, except for the ETA movements which Cameron Weiss modifies to his specifications. I bought the 38mm Standard Field watch from them. It's a hand-winder and I love it.

View attachment 13740493


View attachment 13740497


----------



## kcotham

MitchCumsteen said:


> View attachment 13678051
> 
> 
> 40MM
> Sapphire
> Diver 200M
> Tritium


Make, model?


----------



## kcotham

I have some of what I call 'field watches' that are my favorites here. I don't have a good set up for photographs. There just is no good lighing in my house! So, here are some (perhaps too many) photos taken with my phone.








My oldest Hamilton and favorite field type watch. I kept it on the original 'bund' band.








My second Hamilton and I usually have it on a leather NATO, but went back to the original strap recently. This is the one I got regulated and de-magnetized. Now running about 4 seconds a day off. Not bad for a standard ETA 2804 huh?








One of my newest Vostoks, surprisingly accurate, especially for an off the shelf Vostok. It's really thick, so I put it on a Geckota "seatbelt" NATO so that it would ride lower. It's actually very comfortable to wear for such a tall watch. I get compliments on this one and the black PVD one I wear to work.








A Wenger I bought off of eBay about 8 years ago. I really like this one. It's quartz, but it's not like anything else I've seen. I think it has an ISA movement, but maybe a Ronda.














A couple of manual wind Vostoks I wear some times when I want a manual wind, but don't want to risk my Hamiltons.








I bought this "U.S. Time" watch some ten years ago on a whim. I like the 1940s military aesthetic. It's got a French quartz movement and needs a new battery right now. Fun watch.








And for when I don't want to risk anything valuable, I grab this Casio I got for $15 on Amazon. I actually ordered the version with no date, but they sent this one. I really like the hands on it and it VERY comfortable and you just don't have to worry about it at all. I think it's cool, but what do I know?

Cheers everyone!


----------



## MitchCumsteen

kcotham said:


> Make, model?


http://www.militarywatchshop.co.uk/watches/h3-gws-g10/gws-g10-pro-diver/

I also like this one.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcotham

MitchCumsteen said:


> H3 GWS G10 Pro Diver Military Watch - Direct from militarywatchshop.co.uk
> 
> I also like this one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, I've got the tan version with the date and a sterile black version with no date. Great watches. So light you hardly know they are on your wrist and when it gets dark out, they are VERY BRIGHT! I only wish the black version without the date had a red tipped seconds hand like the date version :-(


----------



## kcotham

How could I have possibly forgotten this one?! My Marathon WW194003SS-NGM. I LOVE this watch. It's just right for my wrist, although it does have a long lug to lug length. It is super accurate, my most accurate mechanical watch. The H3 lume is spectacular. Sapphire crystal. I baby it though. I don't use it as a 'field watch', no abuse here!


----------



## MitchCumsteen

rmeron said:


> Give Bertucci a look. They make many different models for field.


Agreed!!


----------



## t minus

It has to be these two for me:


----------



## MitchCumsteen




----------



## twincity




----------



## Sebast975

These two.


----------



## aw17

My two fields: Seiko Alpinist 39mm and Hamilton Field 38mm quartz-a very impressive quality built watch.


----------



## RedFroggy

Hi,
The Dagaz Cav makes, IMO, a nice field watch .


----------



## larand

Bertucci A-2T Lithium.


----------



## kramer5150

Cool to see Bertucci getting some love. I have a 3 ring Zulu strap of theirs and its really thick, well stitched and well made overall... better quality materials than my Maratac zulu or any of the generics I have purchased on Amazon.


----------



## liangliangyu

This is over $1000, but definitely one of favorite.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmcwhorter15

MitchCumsteen said:


> View attachment 13787843


I second this watch. I have the Pro Diver Lithium in PVD. The dial is so simple and easy to read. And the tritium is perfect for night legibility. Great watch.


----------



## o_justin

I love my Hamilton Khaki. Of all my watches, it is the one I just end up wearing, esp while traveling. And I've got a few Natos for it, so I like changing that up.


----------



## scooby

I'm a huge field watch fan. Most of my collection consists of field watches. Hamiltons, Trasers, Bertuccis, Merci, Marathon, Archimede Outdoor, but my favorite happens to be the new CWC G-10 Quartz with sapphire and screwdown crown. I now have the classic no date with acrylic, the regular no date sapphire and the black pvd G-10 Sapphire.









https://www.silvermans.co.uk/collec...-gs-sapphire-watch-silver?variant=15587608195

The Archimede Outdoor and the new Hamilton Khaki are my favorite field mechanicals.


----------



## vintageguy

it would be my newly acquired Marathon.
I don't know why the photo double posted.


----------



## BabyJoe

These are mine.
It's tricky to choose a best among these. Spec-wise, the PMD56 is best. Time-keeping-wise, the Bulova. On a cost basis, the SNK381 & the Vostok (meant to be a diver, but with this face I find it an excellent field watch, and super economical).
Visually, I find the Sea-Gull most attractive, but I just got it this week., might be the honeymoon effect. 
The Chandler is OK (but the minute hand is too short), but not exceptional.
The SNZG is nice, and has a 'tool' look. Too bad the numerals aren't lumed.

So, which one is best? ...


----------



## t minus

I just got this Dagaz Thunderbolt. I honestly don't know if it is a field watch or a pilot's watch, but it will get used in the field.


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Dr. Robert

I like field watches









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## jsg22

Nice to see this topic still going strong. I can say that 2 months in with my PRS-29b I am still loving it. I love no date watches. I love hand winders. I love simple, clean watches. This scratches all of those itches and hasn't left my wrist much to the point where I'm questioning just how full my watch case really needs to be. I have some expensive watches by my standards which are collecting dust now thanks to this little beauty. I will probably be visiting the sales forum soon enough to thin the herd.


----------



## wemedge

A couple of my favorite Timex field watches- aluminium MK1s:









And Hamilton mechanical, 38mm, brown dial, incoming from Topper. I think most people have the black-dialed one, but for $299 in almost mint condition, I think I got a good deal (pic from Topper):


----------



## steinercat

jsg22 said:


> Nice to see this topic still going strong. I can say that 2 months in with my PRS-29b I am still loving it. I love no date watches. I love hand winders. I love simple, clean watches. This scratches all of those itches and hasn't left my wrist much to the point where I'm questioning just how full my watch case really needs to be. I have some expensive watches by my standards which are collecting dust now thanks to this little beauty. I will probably be visiting the sales forum soon enough to thin the herd.
> 
> View attachment 13875269


I finally found a 29b. I also have the new 29a.

The 29a looks more like a dress watch because of its size, the super dark/rich dial and the dome crystal.

The 29b, really gives more a field watch vibe, despite its size. I would have only wished it was 38mm and 50mm lug-to-lug. 

I'm keeping both watches for sure. Just really nice pieces.


----------



## taurnilf

Hi.

I've been eyeing the PRS29A for sometime now and it's great to know it now comes with a sapphire crystal and drilled lugs. But the 47mm L2L is a bit of a concern. Are the lug holes as far from the case as the Hamilton Khaki Mechanical?

Thanks!


----------



## steinercat

taurnilf said:


> Hi.
> 
> I've been eyeing the PRS29A for sometime now and it's great to know it now comes with a sapphire crystal and drilled lugs. But the 47mm L2L is a bit of a concern. Are the lug holes as far from the case as the Hamilton Khaki Mechanical?
> 
> Thanks!


Don't know how it compares to a Khaki, but I had a similar concern prior to getting the watch.

All that went away once I put the watch on, and I have a moderately sized wrist at 6.7"

Heck, even the 29b doesn't look out of place.


----------



## taurnilf

Thanks. That spacing between strap and case looks better than the Khaki Mechanical's.


----------



## kcotham

MitchCumsteen said:


> View attachment 13787843


What is that one? I like the lack of branding, clean design too.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

kcotham said:


> What is that one? I like the lack of branding, clean design too.


G10 H3 Pro Diver

I like its simplicity, 200M, sapphire, and tritium lume.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Filson Mackinaw F0110000303​


----------



## g1yph

MitchCumsteen said:


> kcotham said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is that one? I like the lack of branding, clean design too.
> 
> 
> 
> G10 H3 Pro Diver
> 
> I like its simplicity, 200M, sapphire, and tritium lume.
Click to expand...

I want this with a white dial, that'd be awesome!


----------



## parsig9

2010 issue of the 29b. Later 29b issues had the flat crystal.


----------



## swanksteak

Beautiful watch! No date, clean dial, classic size watches are the best. I love that strap! Where did you get it?



jsg22 said:


> Nice to see this topic still going strong. I can say that 2 months in with my PRS-29b I am still loving it. I love no date watches. I love hand winders. I love simple, clean watches. This scratches all of those itches and hasn't left my wrist much to the point where I'm questioning just how full my watch case really needs to be. I have some expensive watches by my standards which are collecting dust now thanks to this little beauty. I will probably be visiting the sales forum soon enough to thin the herd.
> 
> View attachment 13875269


----------



## jacksonpt

Mine...


----------



## steinercat

parsig9 said:


> 2010 issue of the 29b. Later 29b issues had the flat crystal.


What effect does the box crystal give the dial? Does it magnify the dial somewhat?


----------



## socalmustang

Luminox is my Field watch of choice. It's big, but I like the lume, sapphire and strap.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke

parsig9 said:


> 2010 issue of the 29b. Later 29b issues had the flat crystal.


Love that watch. I purchased the PRS-29AM (Air Ministry) version yesterday. It has the white/creme dial. I think I want to add the black dial too, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

steinercat said:


> What effect does the box crystal give the dial? Does it magnify the dial somewhat?


Not at all. It is as clear as a flat crystal from straight on. At an angle you get a slight bit of distortion near the edges like an acrylic. Really lovely.


----------



## parsig9

Just got this 9721b 36mm from Japan. Very nice little watch in like new condition.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

Would Stowa Partitio count as field watch?
At least its field watch style I think.

View attachment 13953211


----------



## VeryHumerus

1


----------



## Drumguy

Hamilton,Sinn,Traser. In that order.


----------



## Magnum308

My current watch is a Traser Special Force 100. I highly recommend it.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I like the gunmetal PVD finish of the case, the unusual bronze plated back, the Horween leather strap with a roller buckle, and the bronze detail on the crown of the Filson Mackinaw F0110000303.














​


----------



## Tugboat1980

The new Hamilton field mechanical “hack” reissue with the handwound movements are my favorite. The new white dial is especially tasty, if I didn’t already have a Nomos club datum (white dial) and the black dialed version of the hack.

On that note, the Nomos Club is effectively a 1940’s era field watch that’s been sprinkled with magic Nomos dust. It’s sweet too but maybe not quite my pick as my favorite field watch due to the mirror polished case. It does have 100m water resistance though vs the Hamilton’s 50, though IMO 50m is plenty for field watch duty. I take mine swimming without issues.


----------



## parsig9

New HR strap. Running +/-2


----------



## tigger6




----------



## Howzit

Hamilton Khaki has always had a special place in my heart.


----------



## Nonya

Finally, someone else with a Manchester Watch Works Rattler field watch. I love mine. Keeps really good time.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A

Timex Expedition Camper









Regards,


----------



## parsig9

On new Helm canvas.


----------



## CGee




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Longines COSD on Haveston canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan

This is not my favorite but at least it is mine.


----------



## Wolfsatz

one beauty

Cant play Tods by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## pherble

I'm a sucker for bronze.


----------



## Sugman

Glycine Combat 6...


----------



## SgtPepper

Traser Tornado Pro:


----------



## Hardaway

Hamilton Khaki King ot one of the “dirty dozen” if we wanna go vintage.


----------



## rixcafe

I can't decide.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

The hack:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Just got this and really like it. Not sure if "technically" this is a field watch, but it works for me.

Hand wind and glows like crazy-


----------



## HomebrewMTB

parsig9 said:


> Just got this 9721b 36mm from Japan. Very nice little watch in like new condition.


I like the weave on your NATO! Which strap is that?


----------



## cuthbert

My favourite "field" (or better military) watch is probably the Soviet Komandirskie of the 80s (not the current model).

It came with many different dials, mostly sunburst, simple, reliable, relatively bid (40mm) but thin (10mm) and with a true military lineage.


----------



## parsig9

HomebrewMTB said:


> I like the weave on your NATO! Which strap is that?


From Timefactors. And thanks!


----------



## RedFroggy

Vostok Amphibian, an uber tough military style russian diver


----------



## BigFatFred

ILiveOnWacker said:


> The hack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very Nice on the blue nato.


----------



## -Kc-

Bertucci A-5P, my "work" watch.


----------



## Toddinut

MitchCumsteen said:


> View attachment 13678051
> 
> 
> 40MM
> Sapphire
> Diver 200M
> Tritium


 What brand and model is this? I like the simple aesthetics and the pop of red


----------



## City74

I'm gonna say Hamilton khaki king....but with the harder to find gold dial. That's what I went with


----------



## xdeth

No real aesthetics to speak of but Suunto vector (now the Core I believe) is the most useful field watch I've had. It's no daily wearer or beauty like what's posted in these pictures but if you are really in the "field" it's invaluable and thus has to be my favorite big "ugly".


----------



## Choppers

Just picked up the new Precista PRS-10S, gotta say i'm very impressed...


----------



## badgerracer

City74 said:


> I'm gonna say Hamilton khaki king....but with the harder to find gold dial. That's what I went with
> 
> View attachment 14095625


I would have to agree! I love mine on either a green or original bond (black, red, and green) nato! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Seals Model C Field Explorer. Not your typical field but I like watches that don't look like all the others. Nice size for me at 40.5mm. Interesting case design, hex crown and seconds hand end. I like the railroad chapter ring and dial texture. Good lume, sapphire, 200M.


----------



## Toddinut

kwcross said:


> My favorites are the Hamilton Field Mechanical and the Merci LMM-01:
> 
> Hamilton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci:


 Just how domed is the crystal on the Merci?


----------



## PWM70

Confirmed Field Watch Junkie


----------



## PWM70

My 1969 Benrus DTU-2A/P wasn't in the pic above as it was at my watch guy getting a full COA(clean, oil, adjust).


----------



## kwcross

Toddinut said:


> Just how domed is the crystal on the Merci?


Hey there; I don't have a perfect side image at hand, but here is an example for you:


----------



## kwcross

Toddinut said:


> Just how domed is the crystal on the Merci?


Hey there; I don't have a perfect side image at hand, but here is an example for you:


----------



## filthyj24

Dive watch features, field watch soul.


----------



## djdust12

A man can never have too many field watches!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

The Elevated Scout (Mod)

Elev Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## longstride

CWC - G10.


----------



## wongthian2

sus top view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## TankCommander1554

Marathon Navigator - hard to go wrong with Tritium tubes


----------



## BookBoy

I love that strap! Is it a NATO? I can't tell.



jsg22 said:


> This is exactly why I started this topic. Nice. I had forgotten about these. The 39mm is definitely on my list now.


----------



## BookBoy

The blue face with that NATO is just the Bee's Knees! ?????



em_er_zet said:


> If you plan to not baby a watch, this is your perfect watch: Seiko SNZG15. It has a nice fit with 42mm but short lug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BookBoy

I just can't click with coin edges. Not sure why.



NoHoMan said:


> Oh man, that Hamilton with the coin edge fixed bezel. I'd be tempted if they made that in a 38-39mm.


----------



## clarencek




----------



## BookBoy

What model is this? It's snazzy!



kcotham said:


> I have some of what I call 'field watches' that are my favorites here. I don't have a good set up for photographs. There just is no good lighing in my house! So, here are some (perhaps too many) photos taken with my phone.
> 
> View attachment 13740537
> 
> My oldest Hamilton and favorite field type watch. I kept it on the original 'bund' band.
> 
> View attachment 13740539
> 
> My second Hamilton and I usually have it on a leather NATO, but went back to the original strap recently. This is the one I got regulated and de-magnetized. Now running about 4 seconds a day off. Not bad for a standard ETA 2804 huh?
> 
> View attachment 13740561
> 
> One of my newest Vostoks, surprisingly accurate, especially for an off the shelf Vostok. It's really thick, so I put it on a Geckota "seatbelt" NATO so that it would ride lower. It's actually very comfortable to wear for such a tall watch. I get compliments on this one and the black PVD one I wear to work.
> 
> View attachment 13740545
> 
> A Wenger I bought off of eBay about 8 years ago. I really like this one. It's quartz, but it's not like anything else I've seen. I think it has an ISA movement, but maybe a Ronda.
> 
> View attachment 13740547
> View attachment 13740549
> 
> A couple of manual wind Vostoks I wear some times when I want a manual wind, but don't want to risk my Hamiltons.
> 
> View attachment 13740551
> 
> I bought this "U.S. Time" watch some ten years ago on a whim. I like the 1940s military aesthetic. It's got a French quartz movement and needs a new battery right now. Fun watch.
> 
> View attachment 13740555
> 
> And for when I don't want to risk anything valuable, I grab this Casio I got for $15 on Amazon. I actually ordered the version with no date, but they sent this one. I really like the hands on it and it VERY comfortable and you just don't have to worry about it at all. I think it's cool, but what do I know?
> 
> Cheers everyone!


----------



## JimD303

I love the Hamilton Khaki Field visuals, but they come up short on water resistance and don't seem to be the most accurate. I'm probably going to add a Sinn 556 to address both of those weaknesses. Otherwise my 38mm Khaki Field Mechanical is visually one of my favorites, and still sees as much wrist time as my Tudor.


----------



## badgerracer

JimD303 said:


> I love the Hamilton Khaki Field visuals, but they come up short on water resistance and don't seem to be the most accurate. I'm probably going to add a Sinn 556 to address both of those weaknesses. Otherwise my 38mm Khaki Field Mechanical is visually one of my favorites, and still sees as much wrist time as my Tudor.


I have a Khaki king and think that the new H-series movements are very accurate. Mine has seemed to be within 2-3 seconds/day or better. My khaki king has only 50m, but the 38 and 42mm Khaki auto's have 100m. Still not up to the 200m in most Sinn's but 100m is sufficient for any activity you would use a field watch for.

I think the area that the Khaki series really let down is in lume. The hands on mine are "(sigh) fine" and the lume plots on the hour markers is illegible even with dark adjusted eyes after an hour. I have the champagne dial, whereas the black dial has lumed arabics, which I hear is better but still not great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn

BookBoy said:


> I just can't click with coin edges. Not sure why.


Coin edge bezels are a throwback to the past - back in the day they provided grip for watches that unscrewed from the top or for the first watches with rotating bezels.

I love 'em. This one with its rotating bezel is a pilot rather than a field watch but the vibe is the same.


----------



## Monocrom

Brucy said:


>


+1 for this Bulova.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Aevig Corvid!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hepmehepme

I like the Timex Expedition


----------



## randb

Fergfour said:


> Seals Model C Field Explorer. Not your typical field but I like watches that don't look like all the others. Nice size for me at 40.5mm. Interesting case design, hex crown and seconds hand end. I like the railroad chapter ring and dial texture. Good lume, sapphire, 200M.
> 
> View attachment 14102573
> View attachment 14102575
> View attachment 14102577
> View attachment 14102579
> View attachment 14102581
> View attachment 14102585
> View attachment 14102589


Can you explain how the strap works? Is it easily removable?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli

First off, the Tudor Heritage Ranger is probably the number one Field Watch on my list, just can't afford it at the moment, hopefully one day before they discontinue it if the do discontinue it, possibly then I might acquire one. For me I own 2 Hamilton Khaki Kings, one has a black dial and the other has a champagne color dial. Both are out of this world, I can say to you that as an everyday watch the Khaki King could fit the bill, wears just a little bigger than a 40 mm watch due to the way the case is designed (I think it is the crown guard) that gives the appearance of being bigger a little. Hamilton to me is bang for the buck, with such a wide selection of Field Watches.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD303

badgerracer said:


> JimD303 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Hamilton Khaki Field visuals, but they come up short on water resistance and don't seem to be the most accurate. I'm probably going to add a Sinn 556 to address both of those weaknesses. Otherwise my 38mm Khaki Field Mechanical is visually one of my favorites, and still sees as much wrist time as my Tudor.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Khaki king and think that the new H-series movements are very accurate. Mine has seemed to be within 2-3 seconds/day or better. My khaki king has only 50m, but the 38 and 42mm Khaki auto's have 100m. Still not up to the 200m in most Sinn's but 100m is sufficient for any activity you would use a field watch for.
> 
> I think the area that the Khaki series really let down is in lume. The hands on mine are "(sigh) fine" and the lume plots on the hour markers is illegible even with dark adjusted eyes after an hour. I have the champagne dial, whereas the black dial has lumed arabics, which I hear is better but still not great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Guess you're luckier than me. My KFM gains about 30s/d and my 42mm Khaki Aviation (since sold) was more in the 15/20 s/d range.

When I think of a watch that sits on the wrist of an infantryman, I think of a watch that can be worn while crossing a river, or filling water bottles from a stream with. I just wouldn't be comfortable doing that with a 50m rating. 100m, maybe...

The Field Auto is 100m rated but has a slower beat rate and is apparently harder to adjust than the 2824's were. I would hate to get one that's off, and slower beat rates are what made me turn away from Seiko's in general.

I just got a Sinn that's running 1.3 s/d fast, has 200m resistance, and lume a little better than the Hamilton's (another fair point). It's a little dressier than the KFM but for a daily wearer the accuracy is a big help since I don't have to adjust it a couple times per week like I was with the KFM.


----------



## TedG954




----------



## Stromboli

City74 said:


> I'm gonna say Hamilton khaki king....but with the harder to find gold dial. That's what I went with
> 
> View attachment 14095625


IMO, Great choice. It's always been a looker. Wear it well. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## parsig9

Yes that is a great combo. I need that. What is it, a Hirsch Liberty on the KK?


----------



## 71 TRUCK

Not sure if I posted this so here we go. 
A Tudor Heritage Ranger with a new Hirsch leather strap. 
At the time I was looking at pilot watches however when I saw this it fit the look I was looking for.


----------



## London006

Seiko


----------



## Rickster27b

I think Hamilton is my favorite - they have a true 'Field watch' Heritage, swiss made these days, and quite reasonable cost for a real watch. My 38 Kaki auto keeps great time, and looks good with many different straps. Just enough shine and bling to wear even as dress watch - (I do live in Maine so the this qualifies as dress! LOL)


----------



## SOGDIVER

At the risk of appearing old school, I prefer the Rolex references: earlier Explorer or 5513 discontinued Submariner.
The more modern 14060M Submariner with the Breguet overcoil and full balance bridge gets it done.
They are tough- proven reliable combat watches that have been worn by most of the world's military, including the 
SAS, Royal Marines, and our own US Army Special Forces (Green Berets). As usual, you get what you pay for.


----------



## tbforbis

I have a 40mm Hamilton Khaki that I picked up for $400 and it's fantastic! Looks great on natos.


----------



## tbforbis

I love type B fliegers as well, maybe a Laco or Stowa...


----------



## Wolfsatz

Reverso by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

The more is on my wrist.. the more i love it... Mk1 Alum 
*Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*


----------



## Snaggletooth

SARG011.


----------



## Nokie

I just got this sort of by accident, but at a great deal and I am very happy.

Slate green dial and most excellent/comfortable bracelet for a watch in this price range. The lume lasted all night as well, which surprised me. I like it!


----------



## dmanosaka

SARG007


----------



## Wolfsatz

Mk1 Alum again on the wrist 
TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jcombs1

Close?


----------



## Cappyab

I picked up this Timex Expedition Scout (40mm) while researching a Damasko, Sinn, and IWC Mark XVIII. I REALLY like this watch from a design perspective, but am still looking at something more interesting from an horological perspective. Thanks to all for the photos you've shared










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bj_key2003

Tudor Heritage Ranger on black nato today. Tough as nails and looks great!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

H. Goose!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Serica WMB Edition


----------



## rmeron

Another one of my favorites, Bulova 96B229


----------



## sgtlmj

Got about $100 into this including the sapphire crystal. Keeps time like an atomic clock too.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Holden

There is a Timex Expedition on the Amazon now for $9 usd
Timex Men's T40091 Expedition Metal Field Black/Brown Nylon/Leather Strap Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00020J0ZE


----------



## Wolfsatz

Cappyab said:


> I picked up this Timex Expedition Scout (40mm) while researching a Damasko, Sinn, and IWC Mark XVIII. I REALLY like this watch from a design perspective, but am still looking at something more interesting from an horological perspective. Thanks to all for the photos you've shared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you like the Scout... The Mk1 Steel or Mk1 Alum... are way way better !

These are the Mk1 Alum which are at a great price from timex... I paid the price of a regular Scout for the Alum models. 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

It's devil dark brother
WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bj_key2003

Armida A6 no-date has some amazing lume!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Tiesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

sgtlmj said:


> Got about $100 into this including the sapphire crystal. Keeps time like an atomic clock too.


do you know the model number... These LL Beans tend to be really good watches and pack a lot of punch.


----------



## schumacher62

titanuim, 10-year lithium, sapphire. beatable, but i'm not sure about a hand me down factor. my son and i bought two together however! 40mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtlmj

Wolfsatz said:


> do you know the model number... These LL Beans tend to be really good watches and pack a lot of punch.


Beans doesn't do model numbers. This is the "Self-Illuminating Field Watch 36mm". They discontinued it this year, but they pop up all the time on eBay from Maine sellers who snag them from the outlet stores. They are date-coded on the back so you can find one with good tritium. D17 = April 2017. Crystal Times CT088 sapphire fits it perfectly.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Wel.. for now I am very content with my Field Military from TX . 36 is also a bit on the small side for me.... 38 is doable for simple thr33 handers.

Field Miltsry by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Close Up by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sagitario

Pioneer..


----------



## Sagitario

replay


----------



## Fergfour

Sort of my default favorite field because it's the only field I own at the moment


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Shockwave

househalfman said:


>


What watch is this?


----------



## househalfman

Shockwave said:


> What watch is this?


It's the PMD56-2952; all titanium, solar quartz, syncs with atomic clock but only works in Japan.


----------



## Quartersawn

valuewatchguy said:


> Serica WMB Edition
> 
> View attachment 14428897


I was not aware of this watch until 5 minutes ago and now I am seriously considering it. Were is 39mm I'd have already bought it...


----------



## Vlance

I like the MWC infantry. Sapphire, 100m, screwdown, 10 year lithium, bead blasted.


----------



## Nikrnic

Tudor Ranger works for me.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

My new Oak and Oscar Humboldt


----------



## rmeron

Wearing my BOLDR Venture today.


----------



## Calumets

A couple of weeks ago I picked up the Smiths PRS-29AM Air Ministry on Bay. I hadn't been able to choose between the PRS29s and this one came up first, so I took the plunge. It is a beautiful watch but I just didn't bond with it and flipped it last week. Now I have a Smiths PRS-29a in the post - can't wait! In the meantime, one of watches which gets a lot of wrist time is this: the Unimatic U2-C (it's a marmite watch - I think it's tasty!).


----------



## Calumets

.


----------



## rmeron

Another one of my favorite field watch is the Bulova 96B229


----------



## Brian062388

My favorite field watch is the Hamilton Khaki automatic....this probably has to do with the fact that it is the first field watch I ever saw...so it's engraved in my mind as "the" field watch...


----------



## sc_junky

latest purchase 









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

Sunday choice









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## aks12r

Sagitario said:


> View attachment 14504219
> 
> Pioneer..


what makes it anti-magnetic? i've tried wasting an hour on google searches but no specifics? if anyone know would be appreciated 
i am hoping its not just a marketing text "anti-magnetic", in the same way my ass if also anti-magnetic and fails to stick to anything metallic.....


----------



## A4VC

aks12r said:


> what makes it anti-magnetic? i've tried wasting an hour on google searches but no specifics? if anyone know would be appreciated
> i am hoping its not just a marketing text "anti-magnetic", in the same way my ass if also anti-magnetic and fails to stick to anything metallic.....


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antimagnetic_watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets

My Smiths PRS-29a arrived. Love it! Since then, I've also bought a 1973 vintage Hamilton W10. Hard to choose which I love more...


----------



## longstride

Well this newly aquired Smiths PRS 29-B is at the top of my list right now...


----------



## longstride

PRS - 29B


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic

longstride said:


> PRS - 29B
> 
> View attachment 14642089


What strap is this?


----------



## Kahuna

I have this Hamilton which has been a great watch although I do not wear it nearly as often as I use to.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## longstride

Mr. Fanntastic said:


> What strap is this?


It's an N80 - I think the store is currently open for business again on Etsy.

Dustin (the owner) has intermittent periods of operation - his work is top notch.


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic

longstride said:


> It's an N80 - I think the store is currently open for business again on Etsy.
> 
> Dustin (the owner) has intermittent periods of operation - his work is top notch.


Oh man. I'm gonna have a hole in my pocket.


----------



## rmeron

Bertucci A-2S. Accurate, good lume and size.


----------



## longstride

PRS-29B.


----------



## Wistshots

Cyma www


----------



## Wistshots

Another


----------



## Paul Ramon

Wistshots said:


> Cyma www


Very nice!


----------



## Paul Ramon

82 G10 Fatboy, my favorite for now


----------



## longstride

Paul Ramon said:


> 82 G10 Fatboy, my favorite for now
> 
> View attachment 14654089


Great you grabbed a real 'Fatboy'. I think this was the last year of the Fatboy also - right?


----------



## longstride

*Wristshots* - that Cyma is a real Beauty!


----------



## Sugman

Today it's this one...


----------



## Paul Ramon

longstride said:


> Great you grabbed a real 'Fatboy'. I think this was the last year of the Fatboy also - right?


Yes. CWC Fatboy 1980,81,82. Precista Fatboy only 1982.


----------



## longstride




----------



## danshort




----------



## valuewatchguy

Serica WWW....new entry to the field watch world but with old school vibes


----------



## longstride

valuewatchguy said:


> Serica WWW....new entry to the field watch world but with old school vibes
> 
> View attachment 14674137


Does it have a screw down crown? - great case shape and dial detail.

Is this yours?


----------



## longstride




----------



## Quartersawn

valuewatchguy said:


> Serica https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/WWW....new entry to the field watch world but with old school vibes
> 
> View attachment 14674137


I like this watch, the case resembles the JLC WWW and the Longines WWW.

(not my watch or photo)


----------



## valuewatchguy

longstride said:


> Does it have a screw down crown? - great case shape and dial detail.
> 
> Is this yours?


Yes this is mine. Yes to screw down crown. 100m WR. Handwind movement. the downside is mineral crystal.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Quartersawn said:


> I like this watch, the case resembles the JLC WWW and the Longines WWW.
> 
> (not my watch or photo)
> View attachment 14678487


Your right but I think it most closely resembes the CYMA WWW watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy

two more of the Serica


----------



## longstride

It's a great looking watch! So I think its on my 'want' list.


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic

valuewatchguy said:


> two more of the Serica
> 
> View attachment 14678531
> 
> 
> View attachment 14678533


I wish they made this in a 40mm.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Mr. Fanntastic said:


> I wish they made this in a 40mm.


I wear watches from 37 to 44mm and I find this one to wear a bit bigger than dimensions would suggest. The chunky lugs and bold beveled fixed bezel give it a bit more wrist presence than 37.7 would normally be. This would be even better it came with a bracelet and fitted end links.

I'll try to do a wrist shot on my 7.25" wrist to give a persepctive of what it looks like on wrist.


----------



## schumacher62

though not my "favorite" mainly because of the lame rubber strap, it's one in my collection i appreciate greatly and would classify as a general purpose field watch. in titanium.


----------



## valuewatchguy

valuewatchguy said:


> I wear watches from 37 to 44mm and I find this one to wear a bit bigger than dimensions would suggest. The chunky lugs and bold beveled fixed bezel give it a bit more wrist presence than 37.7 would normally be. This would be even better it came with a bracelet and fitted end links.
> 
> I'll try to do a wrist shot on my 7.25" wrist to give a persepctive of what it looks like on wrist.


Quick non glamour shot taken from about 2 ft away and cropped just to upload.


----------



## longstride

I agree - to me the Serica WMB most closely resembles the CYMA WWW (case architecture, bezel etc it has the chunky feel of the CYMA) minus the sub seconds.









It's a true beauty...even at 37.7mm (hard to pick the difference).



Mr. Fanntastic said:


> I wish they made this in a 40mm.


----------



## longstride

Yep!


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic

valuewatchguy said:


> Quick non glamour shot taken from about 2 ft away and cropped just to upload.
> View attachment 14685895


That doesn't look bad at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

aftermarket bracelet on the Serica......belongs on straps though


----------



## Quartersawn

valuewatchguy said:


> Quick non glamour shot taken from about 2 ft away and cropped just to upload.
> View attachment 14685895


That is pretty awesome. :-!


----------



## that 1 guy

valuewatchguy said:


> aftermarket bracelet on the Serica......belongs on straps though
> View attachment 14691925


Looks very sharp on that bracelet. Where did you find it?


----------



## longstride

Wistshots said:


> Another


Your CYMA is a beauty!


----------



## Calumets

I really like the cordura strap on the Smiths PRS-29B - that's Barton right?



longstride said:


> View attachment 14653693
> 
> 
> PRS-29B.


----------



## longstride

Yes *Calumets* that is correct - they are very comfortable and inexpensive, so you can pick up several colors cheaply.


----------



## longstride

I think this version with these hands is the one I really like. It's a beauty!



valuewatchguy said:


> Serica WMB Edition
> 
> View attachment 14428897


----------



## longstride




----------



## oldfatherthames

I love this new, superaffordable "Cincinnatus Field" from Cincinnati Watch Company.

Here it is on the supplied Nato:
















(Wrist size is 7".)

And here on some of my canvas straps from Redrockstraps:

































Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## tonester99

I just picked up a Christopher Ward C65 Sandhurst Series 1 over the holidays. 38mm case










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear

oldfatherthames said:


> I love this new, superaffordable "Cincinnatus Field" from Cincinnati Watch Company.
> 
> Here it is on the supplied Nato:
> 
> View attachment 14751975
> 
> 
> View attachment 14751977
> 
> (Wrist size is 7".)
> 
> And here on some of my canvas straps from Redrockstraps:
> 
> View attachment 14751985
> 
> 
> View attachment 14751983
> 
> 
> View attachment 14751987
> 
> 
> View attachment 14751989
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Fantastic shots! Those straps really go well with the watch.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## palletwheel

This turned out to be an unexpected pleasure:

https://www.merci-merci.com/en/lmm-01-cadran-blanc.html/

Comes Ronda quartz or 2801 mechanical on NATO, drilled lugs and with quick change spring bars and lots of strap options. They have a black dial option too, but preferred the white and with quartz. Case polishing is pretty sweet, with all round brushing but a nicely polished step. Nice box type acrylic crystal, but usual issues apply, some have gotten these delivered with some scratches, heads up.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa

Purchased these two for Christmas and starting to really like these watches. Alba APBT209 and AQPK401 full lumed dial quartz watches...



AQPK401



APBT209


----------



## Calumets

1973 Hamilton W10


----------



## Calumets

.


----------



## gnorman19

Wenger


----------



## larand

My latest field watch acquisition:









Tap. Talk. When someone mentions the word "homage," drink!


----------



## oldfatherthames

yellowbear said:


> Fantastic shots! Those straps really go well with the watch.


Thank you so much! b-)|>

Here's a new one with the Cincinnatus Field on the Basque Olive canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Acadian1820

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you so much! b-)|>
> 
> Here's a new one with the Cincinnatus Field on the Basque Olive canvas from redrockstraps:
> 
> View attachment 14770103
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Wow, fantastic-looking watch, strap AND boots, Bernd!


----------



## Acadian1820

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you so much! b-)|>
> 
> Here's a new one with the Cincinnatus Field on the Basque Olive canvas from redrockstraps:
> 
> View attachment 14770103
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Wow, fantastic-looking watch, strap AND boots, Bernd! I love the classic look of the Cincinnatus Field Watch, and it's awesome that a portion of the cost goes to the Freestore Foodbank.


----------



## Burgs

I agree, that Cincinnati is one handsome watch. I'd never heard of that brand before. I'd like to see more watches put together in the USA.
Maybe someday there will be 100% Made In The USA watches again, but the Cincinnati is certainly a good start!


----------



## tim_herremans

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Acadian1820 said:


> Wow, fantastic-looking watch, strap AND boots, Bernd! I love the classic look of the Cincinnatus Field Watch, and it's awesome that a portion of the cost goes to the Freestore Foodbank.


Thank you so much! b-)|>

Yep, the charity aspect also instantly appealed to me and every watch they do has a charity attached to a different recipient.



Burgs said:


> I agree, that Cincinnati is one handsome watch. I'd never heard of that brand before. I'd like to see more watches put together in the USA.
> Maybe someday there will be 100% Made In The USA watches again, but the Cincinnati is certainly a good start!


They are very open about it and also talk about the history of watches made in the USA: https://www.cincinnatiwatch.com/blog/where-are-the-watches-made

As I got it, there will be a last batch of 50 pieces of the Cincinnatus and then it will be gone. At least this edition with the NH71A and the display-caseback.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## RedFroggy

A nice watch with , IMO, a great strap match & a very nice photo .
Congrats Bernd !



oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 14770103


----------



## HMR170

Vaer Standard Issue


----------



## RedFroggy

Dagaz (type 2)


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## fgarian

nothing beats a good military style watch.


----------



## Burgs

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you so much! b-)|>
> 
> Yep, the charity aspect also instantly appealed to me and every watch they do has a charity attached to a different recipient.
> 
> They are very open about it and also talk about the history of watches made in the USA: https://www.cincinnatiwatch.com/blog/where-are-the-watches-made
> 
> As I got it, there will be a last batch of 50 pieces of the Cincinnatus and then it will be gone. At least this edition with the NH71A and the display-caseback.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Bernd,

Thank you for the link to Cincinnati Watch. It was a most interesting and informative read.


----------



## scottsosmith

Hammy Khaki Field on Leather Nato


----------



## oldfatherthames

RedFroggy said:


> A nice watch with , IMO, a great strap match & a very nice photo .
> Congrats Bernd !


Thank you so much! :-!

Here's a new combination, this is the "Weathered Grey Moon Dust" from redrockstraps. That's a super versatile canvas, almost like a chameleon as it changes it's tone depending on the dial colours it meets. Though I don't like to use generic watch-scene vocabulary, it really helps that this lovely Cincinnatus is such a "strap monster". ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## RedFroggy

MK II Hawkhinge - a great simple Field/Military watch


----------



## TedG954




----------



## drwindsurf

Double post


----------



## drwindsurf




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

ive worn these two so far today...


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## longstride

BTW as a side note....Joe Absalom the actor who plays the character Al Large on the TV series 'Doc Martin' wears a CWC mechanical field watch.









photo from internet.


----------



## taurnilf

I only have one field watch so it's my favorite by default


----------



## Paul Ramon

Fatboy


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

How about a more modern take on the field watch?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Works for me...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer

I don't own it, but today I saw the Monta Triumph in green when I visited their headquarters in St. Louis and it is absolutely stunning! With 2 Monta's already I don't know if I could justify a third when I want to keep my collection small, but damn! 








Also pictured is a silver Triumph prototype that never made it into production

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170




----------



## that 1 guy

Today's pick:


----------



## longstride

Paul Ramon said:


> Fatboy
> 
> View attachment 14798137


What strap is that?


----------



## Paul Ramon

longstride said:


> What strap is that?


It's a custom brown distressed leather NATO from Yellowdog Straps. Alex made it a single pass with a leather keeper and NATO buckle for me. 
https://www.yellowdogwatchstraps.com/product-page/tropic-rubber-nato

Here's one in dark brown with Zulu buckles.


----------



## maguirejp

Paul Ramon said:


> It's a custom brown distressed leather NATO from Yellowdog Straps. Alex made it a single pass with a leather keeper and NATO buckle for me.
> https://www.yellowdogwatchstraps.com/product-page/tropic-rubber-nato
> 
> Here's one in dark brown with Zulu buckles.
> 
> View attachment 14806637


Those are great straps. Cheers


----------



## parsig9

29b


----------



## Paul Ramon

maguirejp said:


> Those are great straps. Cheers


Thanks!


----------



## oldfatherthames

The Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on yet another vintage canvas (taken from a US military medic bag from the Vietnam War days) from Redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

My Hamilton W10 from 73 ,


----------



## adhesiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

PRS-29B again....


----------



## RedFroggy

My PRS-29 on a perlon Nato


----------



## Calumets

Here's my Smiths PRS-29a on person too... I love this watch.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## oldfatherthames

The Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on a black canvas from Redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Calumets

Mine says hello.










CPRwatch said:


> My Hamilton W10 from 73 ,


----------



## delmar39

Loving the CWC G10 Sapphire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

delmar39 said:


> Loving the CWC G10 Sapphire.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta love a G-10.


----------



## Split-2nd

Seiko movement, titanium case, Seiko-like Lume, German built, incredibly clean and legible dial.


----------



## delmar39

longstride said:


> Gotta love a G-10.


Yeah for a small watch it certainly packs a punch. Went for the sapphire for the extra thickness. Awaiting the arrival of more CWC Bond NATO's out of stock at the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

Split-2nd said:


> Seiko movement, titanium case, Seiko-like Lume, German built, incredibly clean and legible dial.
> 
> View attachment 14863793


This would be a perfect field watch if it was 40 mm or under. How's lume on this?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97

I just took delivery of this Citizen today. I've been hunting for a ~$100.00 replacement for my Hamilton Mechanical and I have to say, what a great little watch. I just threw it on a couple of Natos and it really looks the business. I've had some Seiko's, but IMHO I think Citizen executes better fit and finish than Seiko at the sub $500.00 mark. Also, at 36mm, I think it looks great on my wrist which I've always wondered about. Looks like if the opportunity ever presents itself, a 36mm Rolex is definitely in my wheelhouse.

~Cheers

My new favorite field watch.


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## adt89




----------



## Jo Hande

Smiths PRS-29M with 2 different straps! Very solid watch.


----------



## JohnM67

I'm expecting - and hoping - that the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical, white dial version will age nicely over time.

Only 38mm but has a lot of wrist presence, helped by the stark white dial and longish lugs.


----------



## HMR170




----------



## samael_6978

HMR170 said:


> View attachment 14893355


I'm guessing that's the one with Miyota movement. How do you like it? How's the lume in real life?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170

samael_6978 said:


> I'm guessing that's the one with Miyota movement. How do you like it? How's the lume in real life?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I like it quite a lot. I'm very impressed with the finishing. They did a very nice job on the case brushing. The dial printing is very clean and crisp. I chose this version mainly because I liked the dial better than the ones with the Ronda movement. It has an inexpensive Miyota 2035 quartz movement. It's nothing special, but I'm sure it will outlast me. It is very easy to grip the screw-down crown. I don't have a lot of field watches to compare the lume with. It's initially very bright and crisp, but does fade. It's no Seiko dive watch, but with eyes that are adjusted to a darkened room, you can read the time at 4:00 am no problem. Both the arabic numerals and the triangular indices are lumed on this version.

It was advertised as coming with two single-pass straps, but it arrived with two Nato straps instead. I purchased it on a Black Friday deal and I think they had more orders than they could deal with, so it shipped a week or so late.

Lume shot:


----------



## Bob1035

Been way into this budget piece lately, really dig it.


----------



## Jo Hande

Seiko-SNKF63J for today


----------



## Jo Hande

Seiko-SNKF63J for today
View attachment 14907251


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adhesiv

Stowa Flieger 90th










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

dressy. but fieldy. not afraid to put some marks on it for under $90 new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

CWC G-10.


----------



## Paul Ramon

^^^Another Fatboy


----------



## Mhutch

MK II Hellion


----------



## maguirejp

On loan from my grandson,

Field? Pilot? Seems to be an all purpose watch. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## longstride

Vintage Amphibia 320 with plain 'Field' bezel...


----------



## rmeron

BOLDR Venture all titanium, very light.


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical:



Can't be beat for legibility. 38mm but has more wrist presence due to the long lugs and stark white dial:


----------



## JohnM67

Duplicate post.


----------



## RLS47

I like both my Hamilton Field Mechanical and SERICA W.W.W. Wm Brown. The Hamilton's 80 hour reserve is a big plus, and I like the uncluttered "no name" dial that SERICA chose. Both are fine choices in the Military/Field arena, IMO.


----------



## Droyal

This one just landed yesterday. Titanium Maratec. Sapphire crystal and exhibition caseback. Seiko mechanical movement. Lume is pretty good too.


----------



## rmeron

Bertucci A2-S with Bertucci's rubber case guard, another of my favorites.


----------



## Ziptie

Citizen PMD56-2951, Duratect titanium, sapphire, solar, impact and shock resistant, 200m, screw-down crown, micro-adjust clasp.


----------



## HMR170




----------



## schumacher62

Ziptie said:


> Citizen PMD56-2951, Duratect titanium, sapphire, solar, impact and shock resistant, 200m, screw-down crown, micro-adjust clasp.


you forgot radio. that's quite a timepiece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

bertucci always comes to mind. titanium and sapphire with a ten year lithium battery. it's a fave.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

My new Bert......200m WR, Titanium, screw down crown......really nice leather nato


----------



## longstride




----------



## rmeron

Some of my favorite Bertucci field watches.


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## carlowus

Not particularly a favorite but my latest build. Field/pilot watch, made using a AJuiceT case with domed sapphire crystal, Seiko NH35 movement, Yobokies dial and field type hands.


----------



## rmeron

That looks fantastic, you do good work.


----------



## Lone Piper

Thanks for the link!



MitchCumsteen said:


> H3 GWS G10 Pro Diver Military Watch - Direct from militarywatchshop.co.uk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Another Bertucci.....


----------



## carlowus

Another favorite of mine, Seiko SKX with smooth bezel, domed sapphire, drilled through lugs and Dagaz gunmetal dial.


----------



## Eddix

longstride said:


> View attachment 15022789


Love it! I this a TimeFactors watch?


----------



## carlowus

Wearing this one today:

My latest project, Seiko Pilot Commander:


----------



## rmeron

That watch looks great, but, where did you get the strap?


----------



## carlowus

No idea why it posted double.


----------



## carlowus

rmeron said:


> That watch looks great, but, where did you get the strap?


Thank you. If you are asking me that strap is an elastic strap that I bought from another WUS member who posted it on the sales forum. No idea as to where it came from originally.


----------



## twincity

Strap looks like it's a single pass elastic strap sold by cheapestnatostraps.com - https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/

Located in Sweden, these straps are currently on sale for $5.95 + $1.95 for shipping. If your interested go to the web site and click on Sale


----------



## carlowus

twincity said:


> Strap looks like it's a single pass elastic strap sold by cheapestnatostraps.com - https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/
> 
> Located in Sweden, these straps are currently on sale for $5.95 + $1.95 for shipping. If your interested go to the web site and click on Sale


Yep, it looks exactly like that one. Very comfortable actually and easier to adjust then regular NATOs.


----------



## Papichulo

Precista PRS 10 Sapphire
View attachment 15045059


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## jarettlee

classic Hamilton khaki king in black is still the best in my opinion...for me it's like a poor man's explorer with it's own unique style


----------



## Maddog1970

Bertucci Super Yankee......


----------



## adt89




----------



## Eddix

adt89 said:


> View attachment 15058031


Can you tell me what make and model this is ? Thanks


----------



## adt89

Eddix said:


> Can you tell me what make and model this is ? Thanks


This is Hamilton MIL-W-46374B, military issued for the army in 80's.

Regards


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## longstride

Gotta love a Citizen - 'Ray Mears', Promaster Tough!.


----------



## olikatz

Any Hamilton


----------



## Papichulo




----------



## carlowus

Even if this is a diver it is my favorite Field Watch... Sottomarino Militare project


----------



## HMR170




----------



## samael_6978

Bought this one not a long time ago









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Hamilton Murph....


----------



## dt75




----------



## longstride

dt75 said:


>


Had to like this one - is it the reissue?


----------



## catlike

I wouldn't mind grabbing one of these at a decent price:


----------



## dt75

longstride said:


> Had to like this one - is it the reissue?


Yes it is. It's a worthy reissue.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Bertucci A4 Super Yankee


----------



## carlowus

Does this count?


----------



## oldfatherthames

The Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on a canvas from Redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Snaggletooth

carlowus said:


> Does this count?


Mos def. Please tell us more... Me likey.


----------



## carlowus

Snaggletooth said:


> Mos def. Please tell us more... Me likey.


Thank you for the kind words. I posted this earlier but it is a Seiko SNZG13 with a Dagaz Dial and Seiko SRP043 hands - hour and minute - Stargate seconds hand.


----------



## Burgs

Yeah, that's really nice. Easy to read day and night.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

I've owned a few but this is the only one I've kept:









It's a Traser P67 Officer Pro with tritium tubes, the most legible watch I've come across so far.


----------



## Malice 146

The only one I own. Cheap thrills. Love it. SNGZ17.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus

Wearing this one - Seiko SKX with Dagaz Bund dial, FFF hands, MKII seconds hand, drilled lugs, domed sapphire and smooth bezel.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Maddog1970

WEaring this as a field watch for today....


----------



## longstride

Yes its a PRS-29B.


----------



## Paul Ramon

82 Fatboy


----------



## lps72pp

Has to be the Khaki Field. Just picked this up two weeks ago for my birthday and haven't taken it off since. Great size, great style, amazing legibility, and it's been extremely accurate thus far. It will probably end up in a rotation eventually, but I haven't been able to take it off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

The hack:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

It's this, called an Airboss, but just fine for the field IMO...Had one; sold it.��...


----------



## Eddix

Paul Ramon said:


> 82 Fatboy
> 
> View attachment 15152559


Nice! I've just purchased a 're issue' one of these. I'm looking for a canvas strap like you have - where did you get it from? How thick is the strap and did you have any problems fitting the strap between the spring bars and the watch head?
Thanks


----------



## jtravic31

Definitely the hamilton khaki mechanical... Wish its lug to lug was smaller though... or I had a thicker wrist.


----------



## Paul Ramon

Eddix said:


> Nice! I've just purchased a 're issue' one of these. I'm looking for a canvas strap like you have - where did you get it from? How thick is the strap and did you have any problems fitting the strap between the spring bars and the watch head?
> Thanks


Thanks. The strap in that pic is a CWC. https://www.cwcwatch.com/collections/cwc-nato-watch-straps/products/cwc-canvas-nato-watch-strap

Another that I wear on it is from AF0210 Strap. https://af0210strap.com/f/

You'll have no problem fitting either one through the tight lug clearance.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## riceknight

IWC Spitfire is my favorite, if it can be considered a field watch? I also really love the Hamilton khaki field mechanical.


----------



## longstride

Paul Ramon said:


> 82 Fatboy
> 
> View attachment 15152559


Paul Ramon has one of the rarest and coolest genuine issues watches around - love that 82.
BTW which service branch was it issued to?


----------



## longstride

'80 - Fatboy.


----------



## Paul Ramon

longstride said:


> Paul Ramon has one of the rarest and coolest genuine issues watches around - love that 82.
> BTW which service branch was it issued to?


Thanks Longstride. The Precista Fat Boy was only in 82 and as far as I know they all had a W10 (British Army) purchasing branch designation. Apparently there's no guarantee the purchase branch and issue branch are the same though. Here's an interesting W&W article about Mil watch markings. 
https://wornandwound.com/time-spec-military-watch-markings-deciphering-code/

^^^Back at you on yours. One of the nicest I've seen.


----------



## dt75

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Midget Japan LTD Edition

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Midget TX Japan Edition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Vario

Trenches were field watches back in the day?


----------



## Robinoz

I guess a Field Watch is by definition tough and reliable. I recall the Mickey Mouse watches (all plastic) we had during the Vietnam War - if you slapped your hand down hard on something, the guts of the watch could pop out. However, I'm being distracted.

I have a Hamilton Khaki field watch that is quartz driven and highly accurate. It's a tad smaller than I prefer, but never the less, an excellent watch. I'm not sure what these cost nowadays, I got mine in 2004.









The Victorinox INOX tough watch could be a possibility within your price range. See them here: https://www.jomashop.com/victorinox...DSA&utm_term=jomashop&utm_content=Entire Site

Another watch I have I'd call a field watch is this Citizen monocoque watch - solar powered and very tough. I've also used it snorkelling and swimming with no trouble. It keeps excellent time and is nice to wear.









The reason I mention this is that it has now been superseded by this watch which is also monocoque (one piece case).

https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/BN0211-50E.html

Citizen is one of my favourite brands. I'd recommend you consider buying this recently released watch. Apparently the lume is good and it's an all round lovely watch for a really reasonable price. (With the money left out of your $1000, you could buy another watch).

Message me and let me know what you eventually purchased. I'd like to know.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Mk1 on Red Wing Bund 
Mk1 on Res Wing Bund by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## carlowus

One of my favorite:


----------



## Wolfsatz

#Field Day Friday TX Field by Wolfsatz, on


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## wedgehammer

my favourite field watch would be the cwc g10, as issued to the british forces starting in the 80's. only now starting to collect the vintage issued ones. below is my modern civvie, made to the same specs as the issued ones:


----------



## carlowus

Not my favorite yet but wearing now, just received it.


----------



## ean10775

Not very original, but mine has to be my newest addition. First hand-winder and I love the feeling of winding this one compared to any automatic I have - almost wish it didn't have an 80hr reserve so it would require more winding.

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Rickster27b

My new Favorite - PRS - 10 - Precista by Tmefactors on a Martu Leather/Canvas strap.


----------



## carlowus

Does this count as a field watch?


----------



## Ziptie

carlowus said:


> Does this count as a field watch?


Looks like a diver to me.


----------



## carlowus

Ziptie said:


> Looks like a diver to me.


Well, the Rolex GMT is apparently a Pilot watch...


----------



## Ziptie

carlowus said:


> Well, the Rolex GMT is apparently a Pilot watch...


Haha those were prehistoric times, back when dive watches were crawling out of the ocean and learning to fly.


----------



## carlowus

Ziptie said:


> Haha those were prehistoric times, back when dive watches were crawling out of the ocean and learning to fly.


LOL

I guess all that is needed then is to use the watch in the field and then it is a field watch...


----------



## Wolfsatz

IQ Compass by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Blej0323

While I live my Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical, right now I'm still in the honeymoon phase with my Sarb017. I'm surprised there aren't more Alpinist suggestions here. The new ones look pretty good too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delmar39

CWC G10 Sapphire love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR

Blej0323 said:


> While I live my Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical, right now I'm still in the honeymoon phase with my Sarb017. I'm surprised there aren't more Alpinist suggestions here. The new ones look pretty good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possibly because it falls more into the 'Explorer' category than 'Field'?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Blej0323

StephenR said:


> Possibly because it falls more into the 'Explorer' category than 'Field'?


I suppose you're right about that. I guess for myself I use the watch often as a field watch or when I'm hiking and such I've started considering as a field watch as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus

Field Tuna...


----------



## Ziptie

Today: Titanium Bertucci A-4T with classic field watch face & syringe hands.


----------



## Von170

yankeexpress said:


>


Nice Hamilton. Which model?


----------



## carlowus

Revised this project here, replaced the bezel with a ceramic one full lume. In addition it has a Top Hat Sapphire Crystal and Longer signed crown. The dial is military from Dagaz and the hands are form MKII.


----------



## 7ee

delmar39 said:


> CWC G10 Sapphire love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great aren't they? I had CWC make me up my perfect suitable for everything G10. GS PVD Sapphire case with its 200m water resistance, NOS Desert Storm dial and custom black handset. Perfect, to my eyes at least.



The G10 is my overall favourite watch. The Fatboy in the background is the only longtime survivor of my numerous watch culls over the years.


----------



## delmar39

7ee said:


> Great aren't they? I had CWC make me up my perfect suitable for everything G10. GS PVD Sapphire case with its 200m water resistance, NOS Desert Storm dial and custom black handset. Perfect, to my eyes at least.
> 
> 
> 
> The G10 is my overall favourite watch. The Fatboy in the background is the only longtime survivor of my numerous watch culls over the years.


Yep they are great and easy to play around with different NATO's 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha

carlowus said:


> Revised this project here, replaced the bezel with a ceramic one full lume. In addition it has a Top Hat Sapphire Crystal and Longer signed crown. The dial is military from Dagaz and the hands are form MKII.
> View attachment 15365801
> View attachment 15365802
> View attachment 15365803
> View attachment 15365804
> View attachment 15365805
> View attachment 15365806
> View attachment 15365807
> View attachment 15365808
> View attachment 15365809


That is awesome!



7ee said:


> Great aren't they? I had CWC make me up my perfect suitable for everything G10. GS PVD Sapphire case with its 200m water resistance, NOS Desert Storm dial and custom black handset. Perfect, to my eyes at least.
> 
> 
> 
> The G10 is my overall favourite watch. The Fatboy in the background is the only longtime survivor of my numerous watch culls over the years.


I have always heard good things about CWC. That is a nice combo. Very legible very nice!


----------



## carlowus

I29alpha said:


> That is awesome!


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## I29alpha

This is kind of fieldy and has been getting a lot a wrist time. One of my favorites.


----------



## laabstract

I29alpha said:


> This is kind of fieldy and has been getting a lot a wrist time. One of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 15369763


That is nice! What is the model number?


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## rmeron

Another one of my favorites, Bertucci A-2T


----------



## TedG954




----------



## I29alpha

laabstract said:


> That is nice! What is the model number?


That is the Winfield MT2.


----------



## laabstract

Titanium


----------



## carlowus




----------



## HMR170




----------



## schumacher62

though i have field-ier watches, the sarb017 alpinist remains a top fave. it's a delight in all ways. esp if you need a compass haha


----------



## carlowus

One of the watch styles I always liked is the military type. Of course this could mean different looks depending on which company or hobbyist one talks to. And in fact there have been many different types through the many years.

I have done my share of projects with that military idea in mind but recently I actually found a new one. Using a Seiko diver SKX007 that I had from earlier projects, I put together this. The Seiko case has been modified with drilled through lug holes, the crystal has been replaced with a domed sapphire. The bezel is now fixed and smooth. The dial is a new to me military style with 1-12 numbers and the hands are also military shaped. The movement has been replaced with a NE15 which is essentially a 6r15 movement and the case back is see through.

I took a few pics to show the result, it is the first one I was able to make with this kind of dial and like it a lot.


----------



## carlowus

A couple of more shots


----------



## Mhutch

Praesidus A-11


----------



## carlowus




----------



## carlowus

My latest favorite...


----------



## carlowus




----------



## myporsche

I like this one









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus




----------



## pups

ofted42 said:


> Ended up selling it, but I loved the Aevig Corvid I had. Very simple, interesting face, great lume, and lightweight. Perfect field watch, just had too many others.
> 
> View attachment 13693361


Love these watches.


----------



## pups

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15776492
> View attachment 15776493
> View attachment 15776494
> View attachment 15776495
> View attachment 15776496
> View attachment 15776497


What is this one?


----------



## carlowus

It is a Seiko 5 project, Seiko SNKK with sapphire crystal and NH35 hacking and hand winding movement. Dagaz Bund dial and hands.


----------



## carlowus




----------



## carlowus




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Ziptie

Citizen Promaster CB0171 Radio controlled, the best titanium in the industry, legible, super easy to wear. This gets most of my wrist time these days. So much so that I bought 3 versions and I'm selling off some other pieces that I no longer wear.


----------



## StephenR

Ziptie said:


> Citizen Promaster CB0171 Radio controlled, the best titanium in the industry, legible, super easy to wear. This gets most of my wrist time these days. So much so that I bought 3 versions and I'm selling off some other pieces that I no longer wear.


I like that!


----------



## Ziptie

StephenR said:


> I like that!


Thanks! I reviewed the entire model line here:









Citizen CB0170 / CB0171 / CB0177 family


Howdy all, I've become recently enamored of this family of watches, so thought I'd do a bit more research and share my findings here for posterity. Overview This is a family of 42mm titanium aviator style sport watches, all sharing the same case and using the H145 eco-drive solar movement. It...




www.watchuseek.com





And have purchased 3 versions; this is the -11L in titanium TIC, the -97E on bracelet with an even harder MRK treatment, and the 0177-31E with DLC treatment. All three have slightly different faces as well.

So yeah, favorite... :-D


----------



## carlowus

Originally an SKX diver with drilled through lugs, Domed sapphire, smooth bezel, 6r15 movement, see through caseback and Explorer dial and hands but the hands are white rather then chrome...


----------



## carlowus




----------



## soundfanz

@carlowus

How many favourites can you have? And why so many pictures, most of which are nearly exactly the same?


----------



## carlowus

soundfanz said:


> @carlowus
> 
> How many favourites can you have? And why so many pictures, most of which are nearly exactly the same?


Well, let's see... I have a favorite field watch for Monday, one for Tuesday, one for Wednesday, .... One for rainy days, one for sunny days,... One for Summer, one for Winter...

Joking aside, one can always have a favorite watch until the next favorite one... how many people bought more then one watch? then sold them and then bought other ones?  taste change and favorite watches change all the time...

As for the pictures, I used to post one, but then I was asked more then once to post different angles to see the watch in different perspective. Sorry if that bothers you....


----------



## duc

I would add, maybe WUS is not a good place for you to hang out. Most of us here like pictures of watches; a lot of pictures of a lot of watches.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Derkdiggler

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Nikrnic

This thing plays any roll I throw at it.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## aeroga

carlowus said:


> Originally an SKX diver with drilled through lugs, Domed sapphire, smooth bezel, 6r15 movement, see through caseback and Explorer dial and hands but the hands are white rather then chrome...
> 
> View attachment 15802038
> View attachment 15802039
> View attachment 15802040
> View attachment 15802041
> View attachment 15802042
> View attachment 15802043
> View attachment 15802044
> View attachment 15802045
> View attachment 15802046
> View attachment 15802047


What an interesting watch - can you share more information about? I suppose this is based on the Seiko with modification?


----------



## carlowus

aeroga said:


> What an interesting watch - can you share more information about? I suppose this is based on the Seiko with modification?


Hi and thank you. Not sure what else to say more then I already posted. The watch is an original SKX diver, the lugs were drilled through. A domed sapphire crystal was installed and a smooth bezel instead of the original diver bezel. I replaced the movement with an NE15 (Seiko 6r15) and aftermarket dial and hands. I added a Seiko bracelet from another model and there you do. It is a diver and in fact a Seiko diver but the look is more that of a Field watch.


----------



## Skeptical

New favorite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus

I have a new one....


----------



## TedG954




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9




----------



## carlowus




----------



## ox71

I have a few favorites, they share common characteristics, no dive style rotating bezels, no screw in crown, no diver rated water resistance, no sapphire glass, they weren't expensive, they aren't looked upon as having great movements but they are field watches from brands with great history.



















































.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus




----------



## ETA2824-2

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical:


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2

Close to Lancaster ...


----------



## carlowus




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TgeekB

duc said:


> I would add, maybe WUS is not a good place for you to hang out. Most of us here like pictures of watches; a lot of pictures of a lot of watches.


Which simply means a lot of people on here need to get out of the house more. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlowus

A small tweak


----------



## carlowus




----------



## carlowus




----------



## carlowus




----------



## ETA2824-2

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15924461


A-Muster Flieger.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## longstride

PRS-29B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical:


----------



## rmeron

One of my favorites.


----------



## sanik

No1


----------



## longstride

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15921627
> View attachment 15921628
> View attachment 15921629
> View attachment 15921630
> View attachment 15921631
> View attachment 15921632


I like that GSD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121

Vaer A12. The thin ETA movement makes this thing extremely light even compared to what I thought was light in the snk series seiko. The case seems smaller even though both say 36mm too. I prefer the look of the oversized crown on the vaer but like the red second hand flare on Seiko. Plus I'm a sucker for bead blasted cases.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Cappyab

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15921627
> View attachment 15921628
> View attachment 15921629


Fantastic design. Do you know the lug to lug measurement? The website didn't list that spec.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Maddog1970

May be a stretch, but I think that the Omega Railmaster works as a field watch on canvas&#8230;&#8230;very legible, symmetrical dial,







150m wr and a screw down crown&#8230;.


----------



## Ziptie

Maddog1970 said:


> May be a stretch, but I think that the Omega Railmaster works as a field watch on canvas&#8230;&#8230;very legible, symmetrical dial,
> View attachment 15981851
> 150m wr and a screw down crown&#8230;.


Absolutely reads as a field watch. I love the Railmaster. I have often been tempted to look for an affordable homage.


----------



## Rakovski

Cappyab said:


> Fantastic design. Do you know the lug to lug measurement? The website didn't list that spec.


Was wondering about that too !


----------



## ETA2824-2

Today the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical:


----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stelwick

Has hints of a pilot watch, and the day/date isn't "traditional" but I'm OK with both.


----------



## hagensieker

I don't know if it is my favorite but I just picked up the new Seiko 5 SRPG35


----------



## putyourwatchon

hagensieker said:


> I don't know if it is my favorite but I just picked up the new Seiko 5 SRPG35
> View attachment 16014506


Good choice! Just got mine too. I put a gray nato on it. Khaki wasn't doing it for me. I got this one since the indexes were painted. On the others, they seemed to lose legibility if the light wasn't reflecting just right since they were just brushed steel.


----------



## Wolfsatz

One of my absolute favorites

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tom57

carlowus said:


> My latest favorite...
> 
> View attachment 15728534
> View attachment 15728535
> View attachment 15728536
> View attachment 15728537
> View attachment 15728538
> View attachment 15728539
> View attachment 15728540
> View attachment 15728541


Hello *carlowus, lovely Seiko. Can you tell me the model? *


----------



## carlowus

tom57 said:


> Hello *carlowus, lovely Seiko. Can you tell me the model? *


Thank you for the kind words. It is not an actual Seiko model, the case is from Sharkey Heimdallr and it is a 62MAS watch originally, with Seiko movement. The dial and the hands are from a Seiko SRPA75 or around that number...


----------



## Earl Grey

Ziptie said:


> Absolutely reads as a field watch. I love the Railmaster. I have often been tempted to look for an affordable homage.


That would be the Traska Summiteer:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical. 38 mm and handwinding.


----------



## tom57

carlowus said:


> Thank you for the kind words. It is not an actual Seiko model, the case is from Sharkey Heimdallr and it is a 62MAS watch originally, with Seiko movement. The dial and the hands are from a Seiko SRPA75 or around that number...


I quickly realised it wasn't a stock model. Seiko should take note, shame they don't make it!


----------



## carlowus

tom57 said:


> I quickly realised it wasn't a stock model. Seiko should take note, shame they don't make it!


There are many they should do...


----------



## Ziptie

Earl Grey said:


> That would be the Traska Summiteer:


It would be if they made it in a size that fit me. Alas, my 21 cm wrists prefer watches above 40mm. 42 to 45 is my sweet spot.

(and there's something about the AT and Railmaster dart indicies that I really love. Couldn't tell you why.)


----------



## carlowus

Ziptie said:


> It would be if they made it in a size that fit me. Alas, my 21 cm wrists prefer watches above 40mm. 42 to 45 is my sweet spot.
> 
> (and there's something about the AT and Railmaster dart indicies that I really love. Couldn't tell you why.)


Here you go, 41mm wide, but actually wears a bit larger.


----------



## Ziptie

carlowus said:


> Here you go, 41mm wide, but actually wears a bit larger.
> 
> View attachment 16030061
> View attachment 16030060


Ha, awesome.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Field Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rr82

jsg22 said:


> I'm thinning out my herd in a pretty big way, so this will come off as somewhat counter intuitive. I don't have a single field watch in my collection. I've come close to buying a Khaki a few times, but never. Same with the Tudor Ranger. I think when I clear out some watches, a field watch will be the first thing I start to look for.
> 
> What would your recommendations be for a good field watch under $1k? Something with a bit of character and history behind it would be cool, but not required. 40mm-ish would be fine. Plan would be to wear it. Wear it and wear it. Not baby it. Would be cool to have another watch that develops it's own "patina" from use that I could one day hand down to my son.
> 
> Forgive me if this isn't the best forum to post this in.


Merci field watch is incredible. And the always good bet, the Hamilton.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JSteel6779

BookBoy said:


> What model is this? It's snazzy!


Where did you find the "U.S. Time" watch?


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## WhiteWatcher

Archimede Outdoor Protect 39.


----------



## yinzburgher

One of my favorites. 










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Shockwave

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 16031428



Is this the black dial? Love the strap you paired it with, which one is it?


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## William

Fatboy Reissue


----------



## spikesdogs48

jsg22 said:


> I'm thinning out my herd in a pretty big way, so this will come off as somewhat counter intuitive. I don't have a single field watch in my collection. I've come close to buying a Khaki a few times, but never. Same with the Tudor Ranger. I think when I clear out some watches, a field watch will be the first thing I start to look for.
> 
> What would your recommendations be for a good field watch under $1k? Something with a bit of character and history behind it would be cool, but not required. 40mm-ish would be fine. Plan would be to wear it. Wear it and wear it. Not baby it. Would be cool to have another watch that develops it's own "patina" from use that I could one day hand down to my son.
> 
> Forgive me if this isn't the best forum to post this in.


Seiko field watch.cheap and good. Check eBay


----------



## rmeron

Bertucci comes to mind


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ACG




----------



## wongthian2

wrist angled by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## StephenR

wongthian2 said:


> wrist angled by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


I think a lume shot of that one is necessary!


----------



## Burgs

Citizen puts out some killer lume.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## SWilly67

Loving the Red 12.


----------



## TgeekB

SWilly67 said:


> Loving the Red 12.


Nice watch! Does it come without the date? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddski1

I give the Monta Triumph a high mark. It displays many fine details, and the dial catches light from any angle.


----------



## SWilly67

TgeekB said:


> Nice watch! Does it come without the date?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Not at this point.


----------



## carlowus




----------



## tx6309

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16527627
> View attachment 16527628
> View attachment 16527629


Nice, what brand is this? a mod?


----------



## Doctrinaire

SWilly67 said:


> Loving the Red 12.


Just out of curiosity what's the crystal/dial size?

I saw your pic a while back and find it quite a unique design that I am drawn towards for some reason. Must be that old school locking crown and applies numberals


----------



## MikeBanzai

I honestly can't say enough good things about my Timex Expedition North Field Solar Quartz. It's a step below all the Hamiltons and everything else here, but:
36mm.
No date junking up the dial.
Sapphire.
Solar.
All for less than $200.

I fly T-38s with it, and take it camping. That little watch is awesome.


----------



## SWilly67

Doctrinaire said:


> Just out of curiosity what's the crystal/dial size?
> 
> I saw your pic a while back and find it quite a unique design that I am drawn towards for some reason. Must be that old school locking crown and applies numberals


It's certainly a cool re-issue an they did a decent job capturing a lot of the elements of the original Waltham trench watch. Case is 41mm and lug to lug of roughly 47mm, its just a tad over 13mm thick. I agree with you, the bayonet crown is what caught my interest at first. I was actually on the pre-order list to get another version of this, but when they came out with the Red 12, I jumped on it. Mine is #3 of 50.

Here's the Watch Angels project in its entirety Waltham - Watch Angels


----------



## DaleEArnold

Just returned from a service..Angelus Movement runs great..
A little hard getting used to the 45 minute counter..
and the Blue Hands..Considering getting them finished in white as they'd be more visible..


----------



## MikeBanzai

This one checks pretty much every box.


----------



## carlowus

tx6309 said:


> Nice, what brand is this? a mod?


Thank you, it's a custom project, Islander Turtle and military dial plus pilot hands. Just replaced the seconds hand and now it's prefect.  at least for me...


----------



## wongthian2

The Citizen Mears tough fits the bill for me...
dial and EDC by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## carlowus




----------



## alpha.hall

Swiss Watch Company Ark. My only field watch, bought last month and rapidly becoming a favourite. I am just thinking about a nice leather strap for it.


----------



## ejmurphy

Wilson Watch Works...


----------



## carlowus

SKX Conversion case with crown at 3 with Namoki Dial, pilot hands and smooth bezel.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus

This is a San Martin Turtle watch, it has a movement with the black day wheel, original SKX173 dial and SPORK hands. This combination is not only good looking but also super luminous.


----------



## Ziptie

carlowus said:


> This is a San Martin Turtle watch, it has a movement with the black day wheel, original SKX173 dial and SPORK hands. This combination is not only good looking but also super luminous.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16632671
> View attachment 16632672
> View attachment 16632673


Is it supposed to be a field watch?


----------



## DaleEArnold

Chatham Instruments Company made by Universal Geneve..Chatham made navigational instruments for the British Navy during WW2 and after..


----------



## carlowus

Ziptie said:


> Is it supposed to be a field watch?


One of my favorite field watches.  What's yours?


----------



## ox71

I guess what he is saying is that a turtle is a dive watch, it doesn't fit the usual features of a field watch(mostly surpasses them as all dive watches should)
It doesn't have the look of a field watch with a bezel and hour markers instead of numerals.
I think wearing a dive watch as a field watch is perfectly fine, they do the job, I just don't call them a field watch.

.


----------



## carlowus

ox71 said:


> I guess what he is saying is that a turtle is a dive watch, it doesn't fit the usual features of a field watch(mostly surpasses them as all dive watches should)
> It doesn't have the look of a field watch with a bezel and hour markers instead of numerals.
> I think wearing a dive watch as a field watch is perfectly fine, they do the job, I just don't call them a field watch.
> 
> .


I know... it's a matter of viewpoint. The Rolex GMT was produced as a Pilot watch... it surely doesn't look like a regular classic pilot watch... 

To me a Casio ProTrek would be much more useful as a field watch with the Compass, Alti, Temp and Baro... but that looks even less like a classic field watch with numerals etc....


----------



## rameezhanslo

I'll play with...


----------



## schumacher62

not the fave. but a fave. 
a delightful watch all around.


----------



## James Haury

My favorite field watch is a 36mm Bertucci. It does not have tritium but once you charge the lume it lasts a good 8 hours. Something is going wrong so, Happy Passover until I can fix this. Shalom


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## carlowus




----------



## ox71

.


----------



## carlowus

Islander Turtle, Navy Timer with sandblasted case, sandwich dial and pilot hands.


----------



## vmgotit

To some this may not fit the definition of a “Field Watch“ here is mine anyway. Vance.


----------



## sci




----------



## mark2828

Timex “ MacGyver “ 36mm manual wind


----------



## kenneth77

I have a few and growing collection.


----------



## carlowus

This is an SKX Conversion case with crown at 3, NH36 movement and orange pilot dial and hands. Domed sapphire and big crown complete the looks.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus




----------



## ronnypudding

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16675576
> View attachment 16675577
> View attachment 16675578


Like this one a lot 
Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solbor

My Serica 4512 Commando dial:


----------



## carlowus

One of my latest, 62MAS case, Seiko Movement with black date wheel, Blue sunburst original Seiko dial and hands, nice sapphire crystal. Hard to take pictures with domed crystals...


----------



## carlowus

Latest Firefly Pilot/Field watch. Namoki no Crown Guard SKX, domed sapphire, Firefly dial and military hands.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## sal4

Timex Mk1 Aluminum TW2T10300. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlowus

My interpretation of Field/Pilot watch. Seiko SARZ005 with domed sapphire, military dial and pilot hands.


----------



## sci

sci said:


> View attachment 16664108


The Vostok above is "the favorite", but this Wenger is the quartz second.


----------



## thewatchidiot

Don’t know about favorites but I’m excited to see this Lang come to market










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## larand

Instagram: vta_watch
Pixelfed: vta_watch


----------



## carlowus

Esploratore Alpino blue - Seiko 40mm SRPE model with Original Aplinist hands.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10




----------



## longstride

another vote for the PRS-29B


----------



## Mr Davis

A watch that I think rank as a field watch - Nivada Grenchen Super Antarctic. Very clean and easy to tell the time. The super lume is also in a class with Seiko. The original was worn by USN Deep freeze expedition in Antarctica in the 50s.


----------



## PAMsso

Still in the honeymoon phase. Titanium, monocoque case, 300WR, eco-drive. Yes, the lume is blue, and its fantastic.


----------



## carlowus

Seiko....


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

The Alpinist for sure:


----------



## carlowus




----------



## StufflerMike

Lang1943


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MikeBanzai

A lot of dive-style watches in this thread.

I know they don't have dive bezels, but the circle-triangle indices, particularly with the lollipop hour hand is very much a "dive-style" watch to me.


----------



## MAD777

I have the classic green Alpinist, but I'm also considering the champagne dial Hamilton Khaki King. Other field watches don't do much for me, unless you consider the Oris Big Crown Pointer Date.


----------



## StephenR




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## CitizenPromaster

Found this old field watch at a thrift store, and it has become my favorite.









Just kidding. Fits right in with the ATP and Dirty Dozen, doesn't it?


----------



## Kamburov

A sterile, 36mm, screwdown crown watch based on ETA 2824-2. I couldn't find (or afford) the perfect field watch, so eventually I got tired and made it myself.


----------



## larand

Instagram: vta_watch
Pixelfed: vta_watch


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Deckerbj

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 16031428


great looking watch. I should probably know this, but what is the make and size. The dial and proportions are spot on.


----------



## rschmidt97

Deckerbj said:


> great looking watch. I should probably know this, but what is the make and size. The dial and proportions are spot on.


That's the Islander Field Watch, 39mm. It's from Long Island watches.


----------



## AFC

My latest field watch is a budget vintage-style model, the Timex MK1 Mechanical. I think it wears fantastic and it has a great vintage vibe. I've only had it for a few days, but the Seagull movement seems to be keeping decent time (~+7spd) 👍


----------



## FrontRangeChrono

Canister Fieldmaster


----------



## TravisMorgan

It's so hard choosing one!...


----------



## MikeBanzai

No new pictures, but this just got me through a week of camping, to include: canoeing, fire-craft, wood-chopping, swimming, and numerous other indignities and abuses.


----------



## MikeBanzai




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## nickyboyo

Sent from my IN2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

At the moment, this one. I put a sapphire crystal in it and changed the hands. There’s absolutely no lume on the dial and the original hands also had no lume. These new hands have some lume, at least giving me a fighting chance to read the time in the dark. I also like the cleaner look as opposed to the stock cathedral hands. 




























.
.
.

These were the original hands.


----------



## carlowus

This is the latest project I did. SKX 6105 conversion case, sapphire, NH36 dial, original SNX427 dial and hands.


----------



## StephenR

carlowus said:


> This is the latest project I did. SKX 6105 conversion case, sapphire, NH36 dial, original SNX427 dial and hands.
> 
> View attachment 16826551
> View attachment 16826552
> View attachment 16826553
> View attachment 16826554


You’re getting closer…


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auto2892

My handmade piece is just the specs I like in a field watch


----------



## PieLemonKey




----------



## rnzinser

PAMsso said:


> View attachment 16767553
> 
> 
> Still in the honeymoon phase. Titanium, monocoque case, 300WR, eco-drive. Yes, the lume is blue, and its fantastic.


What is your wrist size?


----------



## Mark.O

Very nice!
Those hands work good!


carlowus said:


> This is the latest project I did. SKX 6105 conversion case, sapphire, NH36 dial, original SNX427 dial and hands.
> 
> View attachment 16826551
> View attachment 16826552
> View attachment 16826553
> View attachment 16826554


----------



## PAMsso

rnzinser said:


> What is your wrist size?


Small, 6.25"


----------



## TravisMorgan

Coming soon at 38mm..


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichLee67




----------



## ViaHF




----------



## carlowus

TrailMaster


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## whiskeymuscles

Only wish the lugs were a tad bit shorter.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jody1Kenobi

Winfield Mission Lead with countdown bezel


----------



## carlowus




----------



## samael_6978

My recent favorite field watches

Citizen PMD56

I have two color options
















Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus




----------



## Mark.O

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16916780
> View attachment 16916781
> View attachment 16916782
> View attachment 16916787
> View attachment 16916788
> View attachment 16916789


That's nice! What's the parts from?


----------



## carlowus

Mark.O said:


> That's nice! What's the parts from?


It's not a project but a MKII Paradive.


----------



## Mathy

38mm Dirty Dozen style by Baltany. 

Also love the dial on Marathon General Purpose quartz with marglo not tritium but other specs of the watch always edged it out vs other watches on the wishlist given its price
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus




----------



## ViaHF




----------



## longstride

Mine are still the CWC G10 and the Smiths PRS-29B.


----------



## m1b4k4tied

I only have two, but it's still my favorite.


----------



## StephenR

m1b4k4tied said:


> View attachment 16952989
> 
> 
> I only have two, but it's still my favorite.


That’s really cool, I like it!


----------



## carlowus




----------



## JR112

for clarity, does it have to have a US military flair? Or anywhere? CWC makes a few watches that are legit British military issue


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## vmgotit

My favorite “Field“ Watch, first picture, once owned now sadly sold. The second is my Reality, and worn in rotation. Vance.


----------



## journeyforce

My Maratac titanium field watch. Powered by the Miyota Cal 9015 movement. It is light, comfortable to wear, a good size (39mm), sapphire crystal, screwdown case back and crown and 100m WR. Not to mention a clean and bright lumed dial. The perfect everyday easy reader. Plus it has drilled lugs for quick strap changes

Well worth the under $500 price


----------



## journeyforce

Here are a couple of my Fortis B-42 limited edition models from the UAE. These have eastern Arabic date and dial numbers and Arabic days


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## carlowus

This is my latest project. SRPD (5KX) case, SKX011 dial, SARB059 hands, Steel bezel insert and modified SKX bracelet.


----------



## RaulC2022

Ziptie said:


> Is that a thing?


I corrected my mistake ☺


----------



## HuntWhenever

My everyday wearer. Vaer A5.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## O2AFAC67

It's a chrono but nonetheless remains my all around favorite wristwatch, period.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus

Aquanautilus Firefly, with Seiko NH movement.

Aftermaket case, Sapphire crystal, Firefly dial, Seiko hour and minute hands, red seconds hand, NH36 movement.


----------



## samael_6978

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16995486
> View attachment 16995488
> View attachment 16995489


Not trying to be a Field Watch Police...
but how is this watch relevant to this thread. This or the orange one you posted?

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

samael_6978 said:


> Not trying to be a Field Watch Police...
> but how is this watch relevant to this thread. This or the orange one you posted?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


He’s been posting divers here for years.


----------



## carlowus

samael_6978 said:


> Not trying to be a Field Watch Police...
> but how is this watch relevant to this thread. This or the orange one you posted?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk



Well the thread is called "Favorite field watch" and these are two of my favorite field watches, they evidently are not "your favorite" but they are mine.


----------



## PAMsso

samael_6978 said:


> Not trying to be a Field Watch Police...
> but how is this watch relevant to this thread. This or the orange one you posted?


The lines between a field watch and a pilot watch are often blurred. But a dive watch is a dive watch. Whatever...


----------



## 5959HH

Tudor Ranger on an Erika MN strap I suppose could be classified as a field watch.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Tickerman

If it literally says 'diver's 200m' on the dial, it is not a field watch.  Great watch though!

My favourites are:
Hamilton Khaki Mechanical (Auto too, though that's more dressy)
Benrus DTU
CWC G10
Weiss Standard Issue


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## PAMsso

Mhutch said:


>


Nice. I'd like to add a dirty dozen type to my collection. This looks really well done.


----------



## jsg22

It's good to see this thread I started still going strong after 4 years! The PRS29b is still going strong as well. Still to this day one of my favorites for it's pure simplicity. If you don't have a no date hand winder, you are missing out!


----------



## fiskadoro

Certainly not a favorite yet, but I wanted to show this recently-acquired 40mm Ventus Field Watch One which offers a lot for under $300: textured dial, domed sapphire crystal, nice lume, good legibility, 200m water resistance.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alznc

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17018420


What is this? Love it!


----------



## Snaggletooth

alznc said:


> What is this? Love it!


SARG011


----------



## devmartin

Tickerman said:


> If it literally says 'diver's 200m' on the dial, it is not a field watch.  Great watch though!
> 
> My favourites are:
> Hamilton Khaki Mechanical (Auto too, though that's more dressy)
> Benrus DTU
> CWC G10
> Weiss Standard Issue


Well this has 2000m on the dial and is a field watch.. so wr doesn't indicate what type of watch it is.









Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMsso

Obviously there's some blurred lines in the definition of what a field watch is, as opposed to diver/pilot watches.

In my opinion a field watch is essentially a dress watch in drab color with Arabic markings. While it will likely be enhanced for anti-magnetism, water resistance and lume, it's usually not done to the degree of other tool watches.

With all respect, any watch can be worn outdoors and thus be a "field watch." One can give a chronograph 200m WR and call it a diver. Ultimately, different tool watches in large part are defined by the characteristics of their respective form.

If I submitted this Seamaster to a dive watch thread some would suggest it didn't really belong. I could argue it says Omega Seamaster right on the dial; one of the most venerated dive watches in history. But, you know...


----------



## Burgs

devmartin said:


> Well this has 2000m on the dial and is a field watch.. so wr doesn't indicate what type of watch it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


What field is 2000m under water??? 😇 No matter. A very nice watch nonetheless.


----------



## KOB.

Marathon. TSAR. 

Quartz, ISO 6425, tritium, 300m WR etc etc, and built like a brick $hithouse. This is pretty much the ultimate field watch.


----------



## PAMsso

KOB. said:


> Marathon. TSAR.
> 
> Quartz, ISO 6425, tritium, 300m WR etc etc, and built like a brick $hithouse. This is pretty much the ultimate field watch.


Marathon's own website lists that watch as a dive watch, and it may well be the ultimate dive watch. This is Marathon's field watch.


----------



## IT66

devmartin said:


> Well this has 2000m on the dial and is a field watch


I'm sorry, but there's nothing from a classic field watch on the dial (maybe excepting it's colour), including the hands. The watch doesn't look like a field one.


----------



## PAMsso

IT66 said:


> I'm sorry, but there's nothing from a classic field watch on the dial (maybe excepting it's colour), including the hands. The watch doesn't look like a field one.


Agreed. I hate to be pedantic; people can post what they like. That said, the thread expressly states "field watches." I check in and find about a third of the photos are of divers. Field watches are pretty much my favorite style of time piece. A sharp dress watch / tool watch hybrid. Dive watches are well represented elsewhere.













CWC Diver









CWC Field Watch


----------



## G-raven




----------



## William

PAMsso said:


> Agreed. I hate to be pedantic; people can post what they like. That said, the thread expressly states "field watches." I check in and find about a third of the photos are of divers. Field watches are pretty much my favorite style of time piece. A sharp dress watch / tool watch hybrid. Dive watches are well represented elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17099615
> 
> 
> CWC Diver
> View attachment 17099616
> 
> 
> CWC Field Watch


Completely agree.


----------



## KOB.

I’m not going to split hairs (as I go on to split hairs), it was issued to troops in the US and other militaries as a field watch. It wasn’t issued as a dive watch, but to troops on the ground. It was in short supply, but nonetheless in Army/Marine Q-Stores. 









Out of Iraq: The Story of an Issued Military Watch


A former Marine speaks about the Marathon TSAR he was issued while in the service and how he used it downrange.




www.gearpatrol.com





It’s like pilot’s watch and pilot watch. Marathon have changed the name to fit their marketing. They list (at the top of that page) Jumbo Divers/Pilot Watch. Go figure. It’s basically meaningless marketing dribble. I’d still content the TSAR is the ultimate field watch (and if you think field watches shouldn’t have a battery to go flat then the GSAR).

And as far as style / design, yes it does have a uni directional bezel (useful IMHO), but the dial is classic field watch with 24 hr sub-dial. I have several ‘divers’ and, apart from the bezel, none look like a TSAR (as you point out in earlier posts). ISO 6425 is simply a bonus and was in the original milspec IIRC.


----------



## ox71

Why argue about this definition, the problem with posting a dive watch in a field watch thread is that their purpose is not as a field watch, the dial and hands do not match criteria, markings are absent, hands are thicker, timing bezel where none is required, a divers watch wasn't asked for when military agencies asked for inexpensive, legible, durable watches with some water resistance greater than provided on a dress watch.

I don't think the thread is about who or what makes the best field watch, I think it was intended to showcase watches in the traditional definition of field watches, and several members have already clearly stated that definition here, and more have agreed.

It's perfectly fine with me if you wear a diver watch in the field, knock those socks off, but it isn't really a field watch.



Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMsso

KOB. said:


> I’m not going to split hairs (as I go on to split hairs), it was issued to troops in the US and other militaries as a field watch. It wasn’t issued as a dive watch, but to troops on the ground. It was in short supply, but nonetheless in Army/Marine Q-Stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of Iraq: The Story of an Issued Military Watch
> 
> 
> A former Marine speaks about the Marathon TSAR he was issued while in the service and how he used it downrange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gearpatrol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s like pilot’s watch and pilot watch. Marathon have changed the name to fit their marketing. They list (at the top of that page) Jumbo Divers/Pilot Watch. Go figure. It’s basically meaningless marketing dribble. I’d still content the TSAR is the ultimate field watch (and if you think field watches shouldn’t have a battery to go flat then the GSAR).
> 
> And as far as style / design, yes it does have a uni directional bezel (useful IMHO), but the dial is classic field watch with 24 hr sub-dial. I have several ‘divers’ and, apart from the bezel, none look like a TSAR (as you point out in earlier posts). ISO 6425 is simply a bonus and was in the original milspec IIRC.


I stand corrected. I'm holding my ground on SKX variants on these pages though.


----------



## devmartin

IT66 said:


> I'm sorry, but there's nothing from a classic field watch on the dial (maybe excepting it's colour), including the hands. The watch doesn't look like a field one.


You are exactly right it's not a classic field watch at all. This is a direct quote from the watchmaker "The market is flooded with traditional field watches that are based on vintage and low-performance design archetypes so we decided to reimagine a field watch". I love classic field watches but I also love when people come up with new designs instead of making the same thing over and over again. 

And a picture because well all posts are better with pics.









Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## swanksteak




----------



## dd627

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16916780
> View attachment 16916781
> View attachment 16916782
> View attachment 16916787
> View attachment 16916788
> View attachment 16916789


Very nice job


----------



## IT66

One of my watches.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JohnM

This is my favorite field watch. Pretty much impossible to find, however. Pic copied from Watchprosite (credit to Nicolas A.)


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## IT66

JohnM said:


> This is my favorite field watch. Pretty much impossible to find, however. Pic copied from Watchprosite (credit to Nicolas A.)
> 
> View attachment 17116685


Very nice! And the brand is good.
But it would be more correct to say that this is a pilot watch (B-Uhr, type A)not a field one.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TedG954




----------



## IT66

New Year's gift


----------

